# Q 1Deutschland macht Rückzieher --aber !!??!!



## DerKapitulierte (25 März 2003)

Ich hoffe ich finde jemanden im Forum der ähnlichen Fall erlebt.

Ich habe über Talkline eine Forderung von 431,-€ ,der Anbieter
jedoch ist Q 1 Deutschland(ehemals OK Maximus).

Ich habe also Q 1 angeschrieben, die wollen von mir nun nur 2 einwahlen a 55 Euro also 110,-.

Aber nun kommts ich soll den ganzen Betrag von 431,- an Talkine überweisen und Q1 erstttet mir dann den Betrag.

Hat jemand einen ähnlichen Fall ??


----------



## Der Jurist (25 März 2003)

Nur nichts an Talkline zahlen.


Der Talkline würde ich anbieten, die Forderung an Q 1 abzutreten. Die Erklärung von Q 1, dass sie erstatten wollen als Anlage beifügen. Gleichzeitig Q 1 die Abtretung anzeigen. Die Abtretungsanzeige ebenfalls in Kopie Talkline schicken.

Falls Talkline weiter mahnt, daraufhinweisen, dass durch die Abtretung des Erstattungsanspruchs gegenüber Q 1 bereits erfüllt sei und alles Weitere im Binnenverhältnis zwischen Talkline und Q 1 zu klären ist. Das wäre auch sachgerecht, da es sich um ein Verhältnis zwischen vorgeblichem Vertragspartner und Gehilfen handelt.

Gratuliere mit solche einem Schreiben kann man jeden Prozess gewinnen.


----------



## AmiRage (25 März 2003)

Langsam frage ich mich, von wem dieses merkwürdige Zahlungskonstrukt angestoßen wurde. Von Talkline oder dem "Mehrwertdienste"-Anbieter???

Dies ist jetzt schon der zweite Fall (siehe Knoedel), wo nach diesem seltsamen Zahlungskonstrukt (vollständige Begleichung an Talkline und (vollständige oder teilweise) Erstattung seitens des "Mehrwertdienste"-Anbieters) agiert wird.

Ich finde das doch ziemlich merkwürdig.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 März 2003)

@ AmiRage


Die Antwort auf Deine Frage: Die Geldgier hat das merkwürdige Konstrukt angestoßen. Denn es ist die Frage, ob Q 1 dann auch tatsächlich erstattet, wenn Talkline das Geld hat.

Allerdings kann es durchaus auch so sein, dass sie das vorhaben, weil sie intern Ärger bekommen haben. 

Aber auf die Vorgehensweise würde ich mich nicht einlassen, das Risiko liegt letztlich beim geschädigten Nutzer.

Als Forderung gegenüber Q 1 an Talkline abtreten. Das kostet Dich als Nutzer nichts und befreit aber von der Verpflichtung selbst zu  zahlen, wenn Q 1 an Talkline erstattet.

Geschieht das nicht, ist nichts verloren. Mit dem Zugeständnis von Q 1 an den Nutzer wird aber auch deutlich, dass Talkline eher auf eine Bezahlung im Innenverhältnis Talkline und Q 1 verwiesen werden sollte, da es sich um das Eingeständnis eines "faulen" Vertragsverhältniss im Innenverhältnis handelt.


----------



## AmiRage (25 März 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Als Forderung gegenüber Q 1 an Talkline abtreten. Das kostet Dich als Nutzer nichts und befreit aber von der Verpflichtung selbst zu  zahlen, wenn Q 1 an Talkline erstattet.


Aber dann hat Talkline ja im Außenverhältnis keine "saubere" Buchführung mehr.  



Aber Talkline hat sich ja so einiges auf die Fahne geschrieben:

Talkline Wertesystem

... u.a.: "Dabei begreifen wir Kritik an unseren Leistungen und das Lernen aus Fehlern als Chance für Veränderung und Verbesserung."

"An unsere Geschäftsbeziehungen zu Dritten legen wir die selben hohen Maßstäbe an, wie in der Zusammenarbeit untereinander."


----------



## bahnrolli (25 März 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ AmiRage
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Eine Art Theaterdonner oder Sturm im Wasserglas?

sonnige Grüße aus Waldau!
Bahnrolli


----------



## Der Jurist (25 März 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber dann hat Talkline ja im Außenverhältnis keine "saubere" Buchführung mehr.



Die "saubere" Buchführung von Talkline kann dem Nutzer gleichgültig sein.

Für  den Fall, dass die nur "Konto an Erlös" buchen können, müssen sie auf "Forderung gegen Aufwand (aus Forderungsausfall)" und "Forderung an Erlös"umdenken. Gegen ein kleines Entgelt bin ich gerne bereit Nachhilfe zu erteilen, sofern mir einen Nebentätigkeitsgenehmigung für den Buchführungsunterricht erteilt wird.


----------



## AmiRage (25 März 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die "saubere" Buchführung von Talkline kann dem Nutzer gleichgültig sein.


Sicherlich richtig, keine Frage, aber vielleicht sind irgendwelche Unternehmenskennzahlen im Controlling an die Höhe der Forderungsausfälle gekoppelt?!  :lol:  ... da kann man mal die GoBs ein wenig weicher auslegen.


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (9 April 2003)

*Rückzieher???? nein Befreiungsschlaege!*

Jede mögliche Anzeige verhindern,
Der gütliche Weg ist ein Teil der Geldwaesche, wenn nicht vom Kunden (User), dann eben vom Webpartner, der hat in der Vergangenheit genug geerntet

Gruss 
Gunnar   :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2003)

*Talkline und Q1 Deutschland AG*

Hallo zusammen, ich hatte eine Rechnung der Telekom mit einem Betrag von 110,-Euro für Talkline, die ich bisher nicht gezahlt habe. Ich habe alles so gemacht wie hier empfohlen wurde (vielen Dank) und nun bin ich soweit, dass ich von Q1 Deutschland AG ein Schreiben erhielt, sie seien nach Überprüfung "entgegenkommenderweise ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht" dazu bereit, mir die Kosten bis auf eine Einwahl (55 Euro) zurück zu erstatten. Damit sie die Erstattung vornehmen können, benötigen sie allderdings einen Nachweis, dass ich die Verbindungen auch bezahlt hätte. Habe ich ja noch nicht, aber wäre bereit, denn ich war ja wohl die Dumme, da ich mich ja zweimal tatsächlich eingewählt hatte    . Sie bitten daher, den Kontoauszug oder bankbestätigte Überweisung zukommen zu lassen.
Was mache ich jetzt? Überweise ich nur die 55 Euro anstatt 110 an Talkline mit dem Hinweis an Q1, dass ich damit die Forderungen erfülle? Damit wäre das Problem gelöst, dass ich die Differenz wirklich rückerstattet bekäme? Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Mai 2003)

@ Duc (Gast)

Schau mal hier im vierten Posting, das ist mit Deiner Sache vergleichbar: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=15737#15737


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2003)

*@Jurist*

vielen Dank! Das würde also bedeuten, für die Telekom ist der Fall sowieso erledigt, da sie Ihren Teil ja erhalten haben. Talkline teile ich mit, dass Q1 nur den halben Betrag fordert (mit Kopie des Schreibens) und sie mir Ihre Bankverbindung mitteilen sollen, worauf ich nur 55 Euro anstatt 100 überweise und dass sie den Rest dann von Q1 kriegen?
Und Q1 sende ich das in Kopie oder soll ich die erstmal fragen, ob das so ok ist?
Ich habe ja noch keine Mahnung von Talkline erhalten und könnte mir erstmal Zeit lassen, bis ich was (wohin auch immer) überweise?


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Mai 2003)

*Re: @Jurist*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank! Das würde also bedeuten, für die Telekom ist der Fall sowieso erledigt, da sie Ihren Teil ja erhalten haben. Talkline teile ich mit, dass Q1 nur den halben Betrag fordert (mit Kopie des Schreibens) und sie mir Ihre Bankverbindung mitteilen sollen, worauf ich nur 55 Euro anstatt 100 überweise und dass sie den Rest dann von Q1 kriegen?
> Und Q1 sende ich das in Kopie oder soll ich die erstmal fragen, ob das so ok ist?
> Ich habe ja noch keine Mahnung von Talkline erhalten und könnte mir erstmal Zeit lassen, bis ich was (wohin auch immer) überweise?




Ich würde nicht überweisen, sondern Talkline mitteilen, dass sich die Forderung halbiert hat und von Q1 verlangen auf den Rest auch noch zu verzichten.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2003)

*@Jurist*

ok danke nochmal! Werd ich machen und Bescheid geben, was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Mai 2003)

@Duc

Noch einen Tipp: Lass Dich hier registrieren, dann kann man Dir auch Persönliche Nachrichten (PN) senden.


----------



## Duc (1 Mai 2003)

*@Jurist*

oki doki, ist erledigt


----------



## Chemiker (2 Mai 2003)

*Q1-Nachlass*

Moin Moin !

In den vorangegangenen Postigs liest sich fast meine/unsere Geschichte. Q1 hat auch uns angeboten, einen Teil der Einwahlen zu erlassen. 
Die Vorgehensweise ist bekannt.   :-? 
Freundlicherweise hat Q1 mit die Anbieter der Mehrwertedienste angegeben. Eine hat ihren Sitz in Holland (Name nenne ich hier im Forum nicht), Anbieter Nr. 2 hat seinen Sitz in München, ein sog. Reseller (!!). Im Netz (Google-Suche) konnte ich nichts über diesen Reseller erfahren (Firmenname).
Weiter hat Q1 angeboten "aufgrund möglicher sprachlicher Verständigungsschwierigkeiten" zwischen Endteilnehmer und Anbieter zu vermitteln. Dieses Angebot werden wir dankend in Anspruch nehmen, die Bezahlung nach Erlassung der Einwahlen jedoch nicht. 
Der entsprechende Brief ist unterwegs.  :zunge: 
Nach Erhalt des Schreibens von Q1 haben wir nochmals unseren PC durchforstet und einige uns bis dato unbekannte *.exe-Dateien gefunden. 
Mal sehen, wie man diese Dateien lesen kann.   

Demnächst mehr und danke @Jurist und comedin1 für die rechtliche Aufklärungsarbeit in bezug auf Mahnungen etc.
(vieleicht sollte ich doch noch auf meine alten Tage ein paar semester studieren!!??  :sun: )

Der Chemiker

 :schreiben:


----------



## Heiko (2 Mai 2003)

*Re: Q1-Nachlass*



			
				Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> Eine hat ihren Sitz in Holland (Name nenne ich hier im Forum nicht), Anbieter Nr. 2 hat seinen Sitz in München, ein sog. Reseller (!!).


Firmennamen darfst Du hier gerne veröffentlichen. Da spricht nichts dagegen. Im Gegenteil. Das wäre sogar hilfreich...


----------



## Chemiker (2 Mai 2003)

*Q1-Anbieter*

Na, dann werd ich dies mal machen.

Die Mehrwertnummer *0190 080 805* ist der Fa. DUTCHWEB in Holland zugewiesen. Müßig zu erwähnen, was da angeboten wird!! :scherzkeks: 

Die Nummer *0190 080 806 *ist dem Reseller QUESTNET GmbH aus München zugeordnet. :gruebel: 

Bei uns erfolgten erst fünf Einwahlen auf 805 dann , an den darauffolgenden Tagen, fünf Einwahlen auf 806.

Witzigerweise sind die Einwahlen 1+2 sowie 3+4 kurz hintereinander (Abstand ca. 3-5 sec., Dauer 3 min bis 30 sec.), Einwahl 5 für max. 4 min.

Und wie begann alles ??! 

ACHTUNG !! Jetzt wird es geheimnisvoll :

Am 18.1. nahmen wir (nachmittags) ein R-Call-Gespräch (Klassenkameradin des Sohnes) der Fa. Telecom GmbH (richtig geschrieben !!) an. Am Abend suchte meine Freundin für ihren Sohn nach info's über Behindertensport im Internet (Aufsatz in der Schule). Unser EVN zeigt für diesen Abend Einwahlen (über 28 min) auf einen Mehrwertedienst bei mcn-tele (Bekannt ?!!!). Nach diesem Abend sind dubiose Einwahlen auf die unterschiedlichsten Nummern zu verzeichnen, wenn wir uns über das Netz Infos zu diesem Thema besorgen wollten (für den Aufsatz).
Ergänzend ist noch zu erwähnen, daß am 18.1. bei der Recherche ein Pop-up-Fenster sich öffnete mit der Aufschrift "F....., F....., F....."   (selbst editiert). 
Falls noch mehr Info dazu gewünscht ist, so können wir das über PN laufen lassen, es sei denn die Admin's erachten es als interessant für alle.

Noch 'nen schönen Mai aus dem sonnigen MKK.

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## technofreak (2 Mai 2003)

*Re: Q1-Anbieter*



			
				Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mehrwertnummer *0190 080 805* ist der Fa. DUTCHWEB in Holland zugewiesen. Müßig zu erwähnen, was da angeboten wird!! :scherzkeks:



Da würde mich schon mal etwas mehr Info interessieren , unter DUTCHWEB sind eine Unmenge an Unternehmen 
in den Niederlanden zu finden: z.B 
http://www.dutchweb.net/
Das ist (zumindest äußerlich) ein ganz normaler Webhoster, oder ist das ein ganz anderes Unternehmen? Google 
liefert immerhin fast 1000 Treffer.....
tf


----------



## Chemiker (2 Mai 2003)

*DUTCHWEB*

@ tf

Lt. Info von Q1 ist Dutchweb Anbieter von Erotikseiten. Mehr habe ich dazu noch nicht. Leider habe ich meine Unterlagen nicht griffbereit, dann könnte ich Dir die Adresse nennen.  
Auf unserem Rechner findet sich der Ordner "Dutchweb". Doch, wie gesagt, habe ich leider meinen Kram nicht dabei.
Werde am Montag mal alles mitnehmen und auf Bedarf die Info weitergeben.
 :lupe: 

Bis dahin,

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (2 Mai 2003)

*Q1 - Talkline*

Guten Tag,

Wenn die Forderungen vom "Kunden" bei der talkline storniert sind,
hat auch die Talkline als carrier dem Webmaster die Beträge gekürzt oder rückberechnet. Siehe in den AGB´s der Carrier und Webmaster.
Talkline werden die üblichen AGB´s zwischen Tl , Webmaster und MWD haben.
In fast allen AGB, die zwischen Carrier und MWD(Webmaster) geschlossen werden, die auch in den Webmasterverträgen enthalten sind
und öffentlich übers Internet zugänglich sind, steht, dass der Carrier 
stornierte Beträge rückbelastet.
Also haben TL und Q1 bei Stornierungsausgleich das Problem im Innenverhältnis auszugleichen.
Deswegen nichts bezahlen.
mfg
Gunnar


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (2 Mai 2003)

DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich finde jemanden im Forum der ähnlichen Fall erlebt.
> 
> Ich habe über Talkline eine Forderung von 431,-€ ,der Anbieter
> jedoch ist Q 1 Deutschland(ehemals OK Maximus).
> ...



Das nicht gerade, aber ähnlich bin ich Kunde geworden  .
Auf alle Fälle nicht bezahlen, wenn die Verbindungen ungewollt zustande gekommen sind.
Alle Stornierungen werden von den Carrier bei den MWD- anbieter rückgerechnet oder nicht ausbezahlt. warum sollten wir dann an den carrier bezahlen? Der MWD soll uns die Mahnung und Rechnung aufmachen.
 Kann er nicht, will er nicht, will auch in Deutschland nicht vor Gericht gehen. Warum wohl???
 Justiziale Betrugsrecherche schadet dem Geschäft. Die wenigen, die Stornieren und und keine Betrugsanzeige stellen sind ein geringer Störfaktor im ID-Geschäft.
Deswegen kennen wir noch kaum ein Fall, dass ein Gericht wegen 110.- Euro ein Urteil gesprochen hat. 
Anderst war es beim Kieler Urteil. Verlauf zum Vorteil der Beklagten.
Da ging es um 17.000.-Eu, beklagt vom Carrier Nr. 1.
Ich hoffe dieser Denkanstoss lässt die Wankelmütigen etwas mutiger werden. 
Meine 772.- Eu. die Tl will,  versucht sie per Inkasso juristisch 
unwirksam mit einfachem Brief einzutreiben.
Solange so billig gemahnt wird, sieht man die juristische Rechtunsicherheit der Forderung.
Welcher ehrliche Geschäftsmann lässt gerechtfertigte Aussenstände unbeklagt, länger als 6 Monate liegen???   

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Duc (9 Mai 2003)

*Update*

huhu, wollte nur mal meinen neuesten "Stand der Dinge" preisgeben. Nach den Tips hier habe ich vor einer Woche (2.5.) der Talkline das Schreiben von Q1 gefaxt, in dem es heisst, das ich statt 110 Euro nur 55 zahlen soll. Ebenso habe ich Ihnen einen Brief an Q1 Deutschland in Kopie gefaxt, in dem ich mich blöd stelle  und Q1 auffordere, mir nochmals zu "erklären" wie ich trotz DSL Einwahlprobleme gehabt haben konnte. Ebenso habe ich mitgeteilt, dass mir das Verfahren unlogisch erscheint, etwas zur Hälfte zurückerstattet zu bekommen, was ich doch noch gar nicht gezahlt hätte und sie sich doch bitte untereinander "einig" werden sollen. Bis jetzt habe ich nix mehr gehört, aber vielleicht dauert es ja auch 6 Monate oder länger? hihi


----------



## Chemiker (9 Mai 2003)

*Q1*

Nach dem Angebot von Q1 nur fünf (statt 9) Verbindungen zu zahlen, forderte ich sie auf (ein Angebot der Fa. Q1) den MWD-Anbieter anzuschreiben und den Nachweis (Urteil v. 6.5.) mir zukommen zu lassen. Beim Verfassen meines Briefes war ich der Zeit (Urteil) ein wenig voraus.
Die Teilzahlung habe ich abgelehnt!!

Mal sehen was jetzt noch kommt. :saint: 

Ach ja, das Angebot von Talkline meinen Zugang zu deren Netz (nie beantragt) abzuschalten, habe ich angenommen. :dafuer: 

Seid alle schön brav und denkt an den 11.Mai !!!   :flower:

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Duc (19 Mai 2003)

*Re: Q1*



			
				Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> Seid alle schön brav und denkt an den 11.Mai !!!   :flower:
> 
> Der Chemiker
> :schreiben:






Ich war brav    und wollte nur mal mitteilen, dass ich seit dem 2. Mai nix mehr gehört habe. Was das wohl zu bedeuten hat? Hmmm

Viele Grüsse
Duc


----------



## Duc (19 Mai 2003)

*Re: Q1*

jetzt hat das mit dem Zitat wieder nicht geklappt grrrr

_besser so?    tf _

Danke   Duc  :lol:


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (21 Mai 2003)

*Q1 Deutschland AG*

Hallo Kapitulierter,
habe in dem Teltarifforum einen Thread gefunden, der Dir weiterhilft.
Der q1-geschädigte hat in Düsseldorf bei der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Q1 nachgefragt und hörte, dass 2 Verfahren wegen Q1 anhängig sind.
www.teltarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1417-1.html
diesen Thread sollten alle Q1-geschädigten mal anklicken, denn da findet man die Adresse der bearbeitenden Staatsanwaltschaft.
Sammelklagen gehen in der BRD nicht, aber aber aufgelistete Fälle 
erhöhen die Aufmerksamkeit der Staatsanwälte.
Auch dieser Bericht  von DIE WELT ist interessant
www.welt.de/data/2003/05/09/89548.html
Talkline tut mehr als man von ihr verlangt  0  0  0 
hoffe, dass die Weidegründe der Schäfer durch diese Berichte verdorren
und die schwarzen Schafe den Schwarzschafsmelker nur noch verwelkte 
Euter zeigen.
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Gunnar


----------



## DerKapitulierte (23 Mai 2003)

*Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf*

Hallo Gunnar Arthus !

Super das Du an mich gedacht hast,den ich hab am Dienstag Termin bei der Kripo .Die schauen meinen PC an ,bin mal gespannt was da so alles
ohne meines Wissens drauf ist.


Sende vielleicht Chemiker auch diese Nachricht aus teltarif.

Dank der Kapitulierte


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (23 Mai 2003)

*Re: Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gunnar Arthus !
> 
> Super das Du an mich gedacht hast,den ich hab am Dienstag Termin bei der Kripo .Die schauen meinen PC an ,bin mal gespannt was da so alles
> ohne meines Wissens drauf ist.
> ...



Ich denke er wirds hier lesen, zur Zeit kommen nur dünn Antworten rein,

Viel Glück mit unseren "Freunden"


----------



## Duc (5 Juni 2003)

*Der Kapitulierte*

Hallo zusammen, habe den Bericht vom Kapitulierten gelesen, indem er nun seinem Namen alle Ehre macht und wohl zahlt und nicht mehr postet?  :cry: 
Ich habe gestern eine Mahnung von Talkline bekommen, die 110 Euro plus jetzt 5 Euro Mahngebühr. Ich habe Q1 angerufen, was aus meinem Fax vom 02. Mai geworden sei. Da ich keine Antwort erhielt, hätte ich die Mahnung ja nicht abwenden können. Sie sagte, mit dem Schreiben, dass sie die Hälfte des Geldes ja zurückzahlen würden, sei der Fall und Vorgang für sie ad acta gelegt. Ich fragte, warum sie mir dann nicht mitgeteilt hätten, dass ich nicht auf eine Antwort warten solle *hihi* und sie könnten doch Faxe usw. nicht einfach ignorieren, ich könne das in meinem Job ja auch nicht. Zumindest sollte man doch reagieren. Wir kamen etwas in "Streit", jedenfalls hat sie mich aus der Leitung geworfen! Ich habe das schon gemerkt, dass es kurz davor war und habe noch gesagt "Wenn Sie mich jetzt aus der Leitung werfen......" Da hat sie gesagt: "Genau das habe ich vor!!!" Ich kann übrigens den Namen der Dame nennen, falls man das hier darf?
Also jedenfalls bevor sie mich rauswarf, fragte ich, ob sie denn nicht die 5 Euro Mahngebühr PLUS die 55 Euro an Talkline zahlen können *hihi*, sie sagte, NEIN . Ich habe dann bei Talkline angerufen, auch da kann ich den Namen nennen? Aber der war wenigstens einigermaßen nett und sagte, ich solle den Betrag OHNE Mahngebühr überweisen und da Q1 mir verbindlich zugesagt hätte, 55 zurückzuzahlen werden die das auch tun. Hmmm....was mache ich jetzt? Mich dem Kapitulierten anschließen und zahlen?  :evil:


----------



## technofreak (5 Juni 2003)

*Re: Der Kapitulierte*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann übrigens den Namen der Dame nennen, falls man das hier darf?


Nein, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen:

```
Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden 
Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren 
diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.
```
tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2003)

*Q 1*

Hallo Duc

ich glaube es ist besser zu überweisen lies mal Artitel Tel 0190 080806

Gruss aus München


----------



## Duc (5 Juni 2003)

*oje*

ok Technofreak 

@Gast: hab's gelesen:

"Das Angebot von Q1, das mit der Gutschrift, kann ich nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen, da dadurch die Forderungen von Talkline oder mcn befriedigt werden. Den Preis selbst zieht Q1 vom Umsatz ihres Kunden ab und legt offensichtlich noch etwas drauf (Anteil des Großproviders), um den Endkunden zu beruhigen. Außerdem spart sich Q1 Verwaltungskosten und ggf. ein Verfahren, so dass die Kulanz hier wirklich dem Kunden nützt."

Hoffentlich machen die das jetzt auch wirklich nach meinem "Streit" mit Frau Blah-Blah am Telefon und sagen nicht plötzlich, sie seien nicht mehr kulant und ich soll voll zahlen??? Aber eigentlich war das Schreiben ja "VERBINDLICH"? Menno.....ich glaube echt, ich kapituliere, dann hab' ich erstmal meine Ruhe? ABER TROTZDEM REGT MICH DAS AUF!!! GRRRRRRR 

sorry für den Ausraster
Gruss
Duc


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2003)

*oje*

@Duc

... genau das machste jetzt und damit hat der liebe Friede seine Ruh!

Aber - nix geht ohne schriftlicher Erklärung von Q1. Wenn Du das Schreiben bereits telefonisch zurück gewiesen hattest, dann bist Du gut beraten, doch nochmal kurz mit Frau Blah-Blah Kontakt aufzunehmen. Lass Dir zumindest telefonisch bestätigen, dass man bei Q1 an der ursprünglichen Absicht festhält (notiere Gesprächspartner und Anrufzeit).

Auch Grüße aus München!


----------



## Duc (5 Juni 2003)

*Frau Blah*

Hallo Anna,
neeee, zurückgewiesen hatte ich es ja nicht. ich hatte per fax gebeten, mir nochmal genauer zu erklären, warum ich überhaupt was zahlen soll und wenn ich zahle, ob ich dann nicht nur gleich meinen anteil zahlen könne.

am telefon heute hat frau blah (die zeit weiß ich auch, wann das war) ja gesagt, mit dem verbindlichen schreiben sei der fall erledigt und das geld wird überwiesen. ich schicke jetzt nochmal ein fax mit dem hinweis, dass ich das geld an talkline überweise ohne mahngebühr und die kopie des kontoauszuges mitschicke und erwarte, dass sie mir die zugesagten 55 euro auf mein konto erstatten.

ich werde später vielleicht den text vom fax hier posten ok

Gruss und Danke
Duc
(wenn ich Frau Blah nochmal an der Strippe habe, versch....e ich es mir vielleicht wirklich noch völlig )


----------



## Raimund (5 Juni 2003)

*Q1-Angebot*

Diese merkwuerdigen Angebote tauchen in regelmaessigen Abstaenden immer wieder auf,  auch in anderen Foren.

Bemerkenswert sind auch die Poster, Posterinnen, die zum Eingehne auf solchen Kuhhandel dringends anraten.

Jeder Betroffene mache sich seinen eigenen Reim darauf.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (5 Juni 2003)

*Re: Q1-Angebot*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Diese merkwuerdigen Angebote tauchen in regelmaessigen Abstaenden immer wieder auf,  auch in anderen Foren.
> Bemerkenswert sind auch die Poster, Posterinnen, die zum Eingehne auf solchen Kuhhandel dringends anraten.
> Jeder Betroffene mache sich seinen eigenen Reim darauf.



Besonders bemerkenswert ist vor allem, da dieses Forum als eins der wenigen das Posten als 
völlig anonymer Gast gestattet, daß diese Posting mit diesem "klein beigeben" Ratschlag  fast ausnahmslos 
von diesen nicht angemeldeten Gästen stammen. Auch dies ein Anlass zum Nachdenken :gruebel: 
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Juni 2003)

Ich verstehe bei dem ganzen Hick-Hack eins nicht:
Warum soll ich dem einem was bezahlen, was ich dann von einem anderen wieder zurückbekomme und dieser mir auch noch bestätigt, dass die Forderung faul sei?
Vielleicht bin ich ja zu unbedarft, aber ich schmeiss doch nicht dem einem meine Kohle in den Rachen, in der Hoffnung von einem anderen die Kohle wieder zurückzubekommen.
Sollen sich doch die beiden rumzanken. Was gehts mich an?
Für mich klingt das ganze wie Hirnriss bei 34°C und 5 Gläser Stroh 80 intus.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2003)

*Q1-Angebot*

@TF

cool, wie Du mich bei Reimund verteidigst - aber Freiheit ist immer die des Andersdenkenden (oder so!)

Das Thema Gutschrift sehe ich natürlich auch mit leichtem Kribbeln in der Magengegend. Doch ist auch hier der Spatz in der Hand besser als die Taube auf dem Dach.

Irgendwie funktioniert das nicht, ohne den Endkunden die Rechnung zwischen den TK-Unternhemen zu machen. Immerhin war ja unstrittig über dessen Telefonanschluss die Verbindung zu stande gekommen. Ich finde es logisch, das eben der Endkunde die Zahlungsmodalitäten erledigen muss.


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Juni 2003)

Für eine nicht rechtmäßig zustande gekommene Verbindung, wie es ja Q1 bestätigt, soll der Endkunde die Zahlungsmodalitäten erledigen. 
Hab ich jetzt was verpaßt?
Wenn die Verbindung zu Talkline nicht rechtmäßig zustande gekommen ist, besteht auch keine Leistungs- in diesem Falle Zahlungspflicht.
Da hat sich gefälligst Q1 mit Talkline auseinanderzusetzen und es nicht auf den übertölpelten Enduser abzuwälzen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2003)

*Q1-Gutschrift*

Wir diskutieren hier über teilweise gleiche Fälle aber in unterschiedlichen Rubriken, was es schwer macht, den Faden nicht zu verlieren.

Beispiel - Q1 und die 0190 092102 - hier gehe ich konform mit der unrechtmäßigen Verbindung, da nachgewiesener Maßen ein manipuliertes oder zumindest nicht FSTgerechtes Produkt zum Einsatz kam. Da würde ich mich unter Umständen auch zurücklehnen und die anderen machen lassen.

Beispiel - Q1 und die 0190 080806 - mit dieser Nummer sind eigentlich ordentlich funktionierende Dialer ausgestattet (vom Preis abgesehen!) Wenn ein Endkunde bei diesem Thema eine Gutschrift erhält, dann beruht das auf reine Kulanz. Z. B. wenn Kids U14 verantwortlich sind oder innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehrere Verbinungen aufgebaut wurden.
In nahezu allen mir vorliegenden Fällen bleibt beim Endkunden eine gewisse Teilschuld bestehen, da er offensichtlich die Funktionalität der Website und des Dialers nicht begriffen hatte. Wenn er dann auch noch nicht oder nur anteilig zu bezahlen braucht, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein großzügiges Entgegenkommen.
Mich würde interessieren, wie ein Gericht im Streitfall entscheiden würde. Doch Q1 spart sich durch diese Gutschrift (ähnlich außergerichtlicher Vergleich) den Verwaltungsaufwand und bei 45 bis etwa 500 € Streitwert ist eben dieser Aufwand zu hoch. Hinzu kommt noch die Vielzahl der Widersprüche.


Morgen werde ich mich mal kundig machen, ob die 0190080806 überhaupt noch verwendet wird. Seit neuestem bemerke ich, dass die meisten Anbieter von vormals 0190080806 auf eine andere Nummer mit anderem Preisgefüge ausgewichen sind.


----------



## Duc (6 Juni 2003)

*oh*

oh ups, ich habe heute morgen die Überweisung an Talkline bei meiner Bank auf dem Weg zur Arbeit in den Briefkasten geworfen, jetzt bin ich doch nicht mehr sicher, ob ich vielleicht schnell anrufe, damit sie die nicht ausführen?
Das Problem bei mir war allerdings, dass ich noch keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hatte, als ich den Dialer einfing. Q1 schrieb, sie können die Nummer nur bis zur 019008.... nachvollziehen, aber seien bereit, nur eine Einwahl zu berechnen, statt zwei. Hier ist übrigens das Fax, das ich in meinem Zorn nach dem Telefonat mit Frau Blah-Blah von Q1 geschickt habe und in Kopie auch an Talkline:

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Q1 Deutschland AG
Blahstrasse xxx (darf ich die richtige Adresse posten?)
Blahdorf
z. Hd. Frau Blah-Blah

Per Fax: xxxx-xxx xxx-xx

Sehr geehrte Frau Blah-Blah (oder wer immer das liest, nachdem Sie mich aus der Leitung geworfen haben und nachdem Sie mir erklärten, mit dem Schreiben Zeichen #xxxx sei der Fall für Sie erledigt gewesen und irgendwer hätte mein Fax wohl irgendwo abgeheftet anstatt mich zu kontaktieren, worum ich gebeten hatte),

Sie können dieses Fax hier auch wieder irgendwo abheften, ich möchte Sie oder denjenigen, der es liest jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass ich den geforderten Betrag nach Rücksprache mit einem MA bei Talkline heute überweisen werde abzüglich der Mahngebühren, da ich durch Ihr Ignorieren meines Faxes keine Chance hatte, die Mahnung abzuwenden.

Ich erwarte die sofortige Erstattung der von Ihnen verbindlich zugesagten 55 Euro (im Schreiben mit dem Zeichen #xxxx – dem einzigen, das ich von Ihnen erhielt) und zwar auf mein Konto

BlahBank
BLZ xxx xxx xx
Kto.-Nr. xxxxxxxxxx

Ich werde Ihnen eine Kopie des Kontoauszuges per Post schicken, die hoffentlich nicht ebenso wie Faxe ignoriert wird. Sollte ich das Geld nicht umgehend erhalten, werde ich wieder auf Sie zukommen, wobei ich allerdings hoffe, dass das nicht nötig sein wird.

Hochachtungsvoll
Duc (<-- lol)
Blah-AG (<--- ist übrigens eine Telefongesellschaft, aber nicht die mit dem rosa Tierchen hihi)

p.s.:
Bis jetzt habe ich übrigens gottseidank noch nicht erlebt, dass wir einen Kunden aus der Telefonleitung geworfen haben und werde das wohl auch nicht.
Denn bei diesem Geschäftsgebaren wären wir unsere Kunden wohl sehr bald wieder los.

Eine Kopie dieses Schreibens geht Fa. Talkline zu.
----------------------------------------------------------

Ok, ich weiss, das bringt wohl nix, aber es hatte mir einfach gutgetan. Und nachdem ich das jetzt "vollzogen" habe, denke ich, ich rufe die Bank wohl doch nicht an und lasse sie halt an Talkline überweisen  :wall: 

Viele Grüsse
Duc


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2003)

Ich würde anrufen, und zwar schnell! Es gibt ein Gerichtsurteil, solange dir der Netzbetreiber die Rufnummer nicht nennt, besteht für dich grundsätzlich keine Zahlungspflicht!


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2003)

*Q 1 Überweisung*

Hallo Duc

Laß uns Q 1 Geschädigten nicht im Stich .Halte uns auf dem laufenden ob Sie zurücküberweisen .

Ich weiß es redet sich leicht ,da es ja nicht unsere 55 Euro sind
aber ich hänge mit viel mehr Geld .

Deine Entscheidung ist für uns richtungsweisend .

Chemiker könnte z. B. einen kleinen Urlaub machen was der bezahlen soll.

Ich wiederhole mich lt. Kripo München ist Q 1 seriös.


----------



## Duc (6 Juni 2003)

*Was ist richtig???*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde anrufen, und zwar schnell! Es gibt ein Gerichtsurteil, solange dir der Netzbetreiber die Rufnummer nicht nennt, besteht für dich grundsätzlich keine Zahlungspflicht!



Ich hatte aber doch keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis beantragt, somit hatte ich ja auch nicht die Berechtigung gegeben, die Nummern komplett "aufzuzeichnen" oder wie auch immer man das nennen soll. Ich denke, sie könnten, wenn sie wollten, schon die komplette Nummer rausfinden, aber dürfen nicht? 

 :teddy: 

Duc


----------



## Duc (6 Juni 2003)

*Re: Q 1 Überweisung*

Hallo Gast,

Klaro, ich mag' zwar kapitulieren wie der Kapitulierte, aber ich bleib' trotzdem hier   

Duc  :balloon:


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Juni 2003)

*Re: Was ist richtig???*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht auch nachträglich vgl § 16 TKV http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html

und hier findest Du das Urteil im vierten Posting 


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=75 und die entsprechende Musterschreiben, wenn sie Geld dafür von Dir wollen auch..

Ruf doch Deine Bank an. Denn wenn Du in dem Thread weiterliest, wirst Du noch manche Anregung finden, wie man sich wehren kann.


----------



## Duc (6 Juni 2003)

*Re: Was ist richtig???*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Duc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mann ist das kompliziert! Da steht aber doch auch:

(2) Die gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten dürfen über das Ende der Verbindung hinaus nur verarbeitet oder genutzt werden, soweit sie zum Aufbau weiterer Verbindungen oder für die in den §§ 7, 8, 9 und 10 genannten Zwecke erforderlich sind. Im übrigen sind Verbindungsdaten vom Diensteanbieter spätestens am Tag nach Beendigung der Verbindung unverzüglich zu löschen.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Juni 2003)

@ Duc


Das ist garnicht kompliziert, Du hättest nur Absatz 1 lesen müssen. Dort steht - jetzt in meinen Worten: Der Diensteanbieter darf alle zur Abrechnung notwendigen Daten, zumindest solange vorhalten, bis die Abrechnung unstreitig erledigt ist.


Daraus folgt: Ein Dienstanbieter hat und muss die Daten haben, andernfalls sollte er auf Buschtrommel umstellen.


----------



## ferrari (6 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nichts an Talkline zahlen.
> 
> 
> Der Talkline würde ich anbieten, die Forderung an Q 1 abzutreten. Die Erklärung von Q 1, dass sie erstatten wollen als Anlage beifügen. Gleichzeitig Q 1 die Abtretung anzeigen. Die Abtretungsanzeige ebenfalls in Kopie Talkline schicken.
> ...



"Nur nichts zahlen!"
In dem Heft 7/2003 gibt es genau die Verhaltensregeln, die hier immer wieder genannt werden!

Also mitmachen!!!!

CHIP Heft 7/2003 Seite 211 rechts unten und 212 unten

$ 0190 Abzocke: Nutzer hat Schadensanspruch

Wählt sich ein Dialer unbemerkt ein, hat der betroffene Nutzer gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber einen Schadenersatzanspruch. Diesen Anspruch kann er gegen die Gebührenforderung aufrechnen. Begründung: Der Netzbetreiber hat sich als Gehilfe des Dienste-Anbieters mitschuldig gemacht.

Kammergericht Berlin Az.: 26 U 205/01


$ 0190 Abzocke: Nicht zahlen, solange der Anbieter unbekannt ist

Ein Kunde, von dem eine Telefongesellschaft die Zahlung von Gebühren für 0190 Verbindungen fordert, hat ein Leistungsverweigerungsrecht, solange die Telefongesellschaft die Namen der Inhaber der 0190 Nummer nicht bekannt gibt, urteilte das Amtsgericht Wiesbaden.

Amtsgericht Wiesbaden Az.: 92 C 1440/02


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2003)

*Was kommt nach der Mahnung*

Hallo Duc

Ich weiß nicht ob Du nun wirklich bezahlt hast oder nicht.

Aber damit Du siehst die lassen nicht locker ,ich soll nun 530 Euro bezahlen, habe heute von Intrium Inkasso Post erhalten allein die
Bearbeitungsgebühr betrug 82 Euro,dazu kommen Zinsen, Porto
etc.

Und ich kann sagen schleifen lassen die auch nichts,ich habe 15.06.2003
Frist zu überweisen.

Gruss


----------



## technofreak (10 Juni 2003)

*Re: Was kommt nach der Mahnung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich kann sagen schleifen lassen die auch nichts,ich habe 15.06.2003Frist zu überweisen.



und was soll dieses ungeheuer informative Posting sagen? 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2003)

Das soll den Leuten hier klar machen, das sich hier auf dem Forum ein bischen spielen und alle sind sich ja einig wir haben nix gemacht das brauch ich nicht zu bezahlen nicht aller Tage Abend ist.

Denn lt.Kripo sind 99,90 Prozent aller Dialerbefälle durch anklicken
legal auf unseren Rechnern gelandet .

Das gelabere hab nix gemacht stimmt nicht ,wir alle haben angeklickt,
aber eben nicht gewußt was kommt nun.

Insebsondere Q 1 geschädigte werden 2 mal gefragt willst Du das,
es staht halt klein da, aber steht da und wir hätten auch Einsicht in AGB
gehabt.

Deshalb bin keiner der nun Dailer toll findet, aber es reden zu viele hier
einfach ,brauch ich nicht bezahlen


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2003)

Es ist schon merkwürdig: was für ein Interesse hast du eigentlich daran, ob andere bezahlen oder nicht.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, du solltest besser bezahlen , tu das und schweige in Zukunft oder du setzt dich 
dem Verdacht aus mit der Dialermafia geschäftlich verbandelt zu sein.
Außerdem halte ich es eher mit der Variante des Bibelwortes:
"So dir einer auf die rechte Wange schlägt, so reiße ihm das linke Auge heraus und wirf es von dir"....


----------



## Raimund (10 Juni 2003)

*Q1 interruptus*

@letzter "Gast",

das ist ueberhaupt nicht merkwuerdig, denn die andere Seite liest mit.

Dazu passen auch dubiose "Kulanz"-Angebote und die Trojaner, die diese hier im Forum so waermstens anempfehlen.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Juni 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll den Leuten hier klar machen, das sich hier auf dem Forum ein bischen spielen und alle sind sich ja einig wir haben nix gemacht das brauch ich nicht zu bezahlen nicht aller Tage Abend ist.
> 
> Denn lt.Kripo sind 99,90 Prozent aller Dialerbefälle durch anklicken
> legal auf unseren Rechnern gelandet .
> ...




Ich bin gegen solche pauschalen *Kapitualtion*serklärungen.

Aber jeder muss wissen, was er für sich für richtig hält. Ich jedenfalls gebennicht so schnell auf.

Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kmäpft, hat schon verloren.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2003)

Ich bin in keinster weise mit Dailerherstellern verbandelt  oder Freund dieser wie auch ich meine Verbrecher.

Aber wer wirklich den gang  zur Kripo hinter sich hat und nicht nur auf der Polzeidienststelle war und Anzeige erstattet hat ,sondern bei der Kripo für Internetkriminalität gewesen ist wird diese Auskünfte erhalten.

Ich finde diese Forum wichtig !!!

Aber wenn man wie ich täglich hier die neusten Posts liest,klingt das 
alles und ich finde es mehr sich die letzten 8 Wochen wie ich vorran
geschrieben habe

ich hab nix gemacht ich brauche nicht zu bezahlen.

Ich hab auch die Hoffnung nix bezahlen zu müssen ,aber wenn ich hier lese nach 4 Moanten kamen (...) und Kollegen----das ist ein Einzelfall.

Oder hab schon ewig nichts mehr gehört von den Gangstern.

In meinem Fall  Q 1 halten die genau Fristen ein .

Und vielleicht bin ich ja der erste der vor Gericht muss ,die Summe
ist jetzt schon über 500 Euro , das könnts auch für die interessant werden
wirklich zu klagen .

Ich sehe mich wie Mitglied Duc wielange halte ich das noch aus.


----------



## Heiko (10 Juni 2003)

Es gibt immer zwei Seiten.
Ich verstehe auch die Leute, denen der Kampf zu viel Aufwand ist.

Du wirst hier im Forum keinen Aufruf finden, nicht zu zahlen oder Dich zu wehren. Allerdings sieht man, dass man sich auch wehren *kann*. Man muß aber nicht.

Die Entscheidung kann einem niemand abnehmen, so wie ggfs. auch niemand anderes die Rechnung zahlen wird.

Ich halte es aber auch für wichtig zu sagen, dass es Alternativen zum Zahlen gibt. Ob diese Alternativen besser sind, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Deswegen habe ich auch keine Probleme damit, wenn jemand zahlen will.

Wieso postest Du eigentlich neuerdings als Gast?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2003)

*Heiko*

Woher weiß Du das ich registriet bin ?


----------



## Duc (10 Juni 2003)

*Ich habe gezahlt!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch auf die Gefahr hin dass einige nun denken, die blöde Kuh, der könnte man grad ein's :bash:
Ich habe gezahlt, bzw. die Bank NICHT angerufen, die Überweisung nicht auszuführen. Ich habe alles hier gelesen und muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass mir etwaige Prozesse usw. einfach zu stressig sind.

_Der Jurist schrieb: 
Nur nichts an Talkline zahlen. 
Der Talkline würde ich anbieten, die Forderung an Q 1 abzutreten. Die Erklärung von Q 1, dass sie erstatten wollen als Anlage beifügen. Gleichzeitig Q 1 die Abtretung anzeigen. Die Abtretungsanzeige ebenfalls in Kopie Talkline schicken. 
Falls Talkline weiter mahnt, daraufhinweisen, dass durch die Abtretung des Erstattungsanspruchs gegenüber Q 1 bereits erfüllt sei und alles Weitere im Binnenverhältnis zwischen Talkline und Q 1 zu klären ist. Das wäre auch sachgerecht, da es sich um ein Verhältnis zwischen vorgeblichem Vertragspartner und Gehilfen handelt. 
Gratuliere mit solche einem Schreiben kann man jeden Prozess gewinnen. _

Das habe ich alles getan, aber per Post kam ausser der Mahnung gar nichts und am Telefon reden die einem einfach platt. Ich denke auch, dass ich mit meinen 55 Euro nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen bin, wenn ich so sehe, was andere blechen sollen.

Ich werde Euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten, ob Q1 wirklich die 55 Euro auf mein Konto überweist. Also nix für ungut  :withstupid: (<-- das WITH bitte wegdenken), aber ich habe LEIDER den einfacheren Weg gewählt. Allerdings habe ich Massnahmen getroffen, dass mir das nicht noch einmal passiert!

Danke Euch allen schonmal
Duc  :-?


----------



## Heiko (10 Juni 2003)

*Re: Heiko*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weiß Du das ich registriet bin ?


Das war ein Schuß ins Blaue weil ich meinte, den Stil der Artikel zu erkennen. 
Ich kann zwar bei Weitem nicht bei allen Artikeln antworten, gleichwohl versuche ich doch das meiste zu lesen. Und so entstehen bei wiederkehrenden Postern schon Bilder im Hirn. Und Dein "Bild" kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Liege ich etwa falsch?


----------



## Heiko (10 Juni 2003)

*Re: Ich habe gezahlt!*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> auch auf die Gefahr hin dass einige nun denken, die blöde Kuh, der könnte man grad ein's :bash:


Die Gefahr sehe ich tatsächlich *nicht*.
Eher im Gegenteil. Es zeigt, dass Du Dich mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hast und ein - für Deinen Fall passendes - Ergebnis erreicht hast. Zudem scheint mir persönlich der Weg mit der Aufteilung/Rückzahlung nicht der schlechteste zu sein. Vor allem, wenn es um nicht allzu viel Geld geht.
Oft ist es ja leider so, dass man bei kleineren Beträgen das Geld entweder an den Anbieter oder an den Rechtsanwalt zahlt. Zu gewinnen ist da für den Kunden eher nichts.


----------



## Duc (10 Juni 2003)

*Ach noch was...*

@ Heiko: 

 :bussi:   

@ Jurist:

_(2) Die gespeicherten Verbindungsdaten dürfen über das Ende der Verbindung hinaus nur verarbeitet oder genutzt werden, soweit sie zum Aufbau weiterer Verbindungen oder für die in den §§ 7, 8, 9 und 10 genannten Zwecke erforderlich sind. Im übrigen sind Verbindungsdaten vom Diensteanbieter spätestens am Tag nach Beendigung der Verbindung unverzüglich zu löschen._

Dazu hattest Du geantwortet:

_Das ist garnicht kompliziert, Du hättest nur Absatz 1 lesen müssen. Dort steht - jetzt in meinen Worten: Der Diensteanbieter darf alle zur Abrechnung notwendigen Daten, zumindest solange vorhalten, bis die Abrechnung unstreitig erledigt ist. _

in (2) steht am Tag nach Beendigung der Verbindung....., aber die RECHNUNG kriege ich doch erst Tage/Wochen später???

grrrrrr ich bin echt zu blöd für dieses Juristendeutsch glaube ich?


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Juni 2003)

*Re: Ach noch was...*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> grrrrrr ich bin echt zu blöd für dieses Juristendeutsch glaube ich?




Du bist nicht zu blöd. Die Texte sind so. Wären sie einfacher, hätte ich keinen Job.


----------



## ferrari (10 Juni 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll den Leuten hier klar machen, das sich hier auf dem Forum ein bischen spielen und alle sind sich ja einig wir haben nix gemacht das brauch ich nicht zu bezahlen nicht aller Tage Abend ist.
> 
> Denn lt.Kripo sind 99,90 Prozent aller Dialerbefälle durch anklicken
> legal auf unseren Rechnern gelandet .
> ...



Hallo Gast, von mir erhalten die nicht einmal die 55,-€, denn mir geht es um das Prinzip dieser Ganoven!
Und wenn 99% der Kripo das für legal halten, weist Du was Du von diesen Spezialisten halten musst oder kannst!

Beamten halt!!!

Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!!!

Ich bin für die generelle Abschaffung von Dialern!!!
 :dafuer:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2003)

nicht 99,9 sondern 99,5 Prozent

Ach ferrari,

Du machst es Dir ganz schön simpel - verurteilst die Beamten, die "teilweise" wirklich hart an der Dialerfront kämpfen. Ich wüsste zu gern, wie viele User mein Dady bereits vor den überhöhten Kosten bewahrt hat und das nur, weil die zu den 0,5 % gehören. Und weil dem nicht genug ist, sitzt er heute Abend schon wieder (wie eigendlich jeden Abend?) an der Kiste und surft alle möglichen Angebote an, nur damit er morgen früh - 1/4 nach sieben in Deutschland - wieder versucht den 100%igen Schutz für den Datenhighway zu gewährleisten.

Außerdem - bei Q1 gibt es schwarze Schafe unter deren Kunden. Ich erinnere nur an Dutchw24 und SecTeleTranf (beides gekürzt!) Auch gegen die wurde bereits reichlich Energie eingesetzt, so dass deren Nummern reihenweise für einzelne, fehlerhafte Produkte abgeschaltet wurden. Somit entsteht zumindest kein weiterer Schaden. Und man mag es kaum glauben - das hat irgendein Beamter ohne gesetzlichen Background umgesetzt.

Wenn es um den 55€-Dialer geht, so kann ich Dir gut und gerne eine Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers zukommen lassen. Womöglich gibt Dir das etwas zu denken und vielleicht könnte damit auch gewisse Einsicht produziert werden - schreibe mir einfach eine pn!
Infolge der Probleme mit dieser hochpreisigen Abrechnung wurde übrigens seit einigen Wochen ein anderes Produkt eingeführt, dass zu etwas geringfügigeren Koditionen bepreist wird. Doch das Geschäft für SMS-Fake, Piratos, HackerAG, sexhotel24 und die vielen anderen bleibt gleich - wer sich auf dieses dünne Eis begibt, zählt oft zwangsläufig zu den 95,5%!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Hallo Anna

Bist Du eigentlich bei der Kripo ?

Kennst Du jemanden der an Talkline bezahlt hat und von Q1 das
zugesagte Geld rückerstattet bekommen hat ?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Das mit der Kripo vergessen wir mal ganz schnell. Aber den Verfahrensweg mit Gutschriften von Q1, wenn der User an Talkline bezahlt hatte, habe ich in der Tat schon mehrfach selbst durchexerziert.
Wenn das schriftliche Angebot von Q1 vorliegt, kann man bedenkenlos an Talkline bezahlen - unter Vorlage des Kontoauszuges oder bestätigten Einzahlungsbeleges bekommt man dann recht unbürokratisch sein Geld von Q1 zurück. Sollte die Auszahlung denn nicht funktionieren, hat man immerhin das Schreiben von Q1 und das lässt sich ohne weiteres Theater zivilrechtlich durchsetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Hier stellt sich nur die Frage, warum sollte sich ein normaler Mensch überhaupt die Mühe machen? Wenn Q1 schriftlich zusagt, die angefallen Kosten zu erstatten, dann kommt dies einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich und ist ein Beweis dafür, das selbst Q1 davon überzeugt ist, das bei den entsprechenden Einwahlen nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist. Warum soll ich dann mein gutes Geld erst Talkline in den Rachen werfen und dann händeringend darauf hoffen, dass mir Q1 mein Geld zurückzahlt? Da kann ich gleich den Schinken nach der Wurst werfen! Lieber verweise ich Talkline direkt an Q1 und damit ist für mich das Thema erledigt. Bei weiteren Versuchen Talklines, die „Forderung“ einzutreiben, fangen die sich Anzeigen wegen versuchten Betruges und wegen Geldwäsche ein. Bei Bedarf würde ich auch noch negative Feststellungsklage einreichen. Das dürfte dann für Talkline und deren Inkassobüttel genügen!

Dazu noch eine Bemerkung zu den 99,5%. Nach meiner Ansicht liegt die Zahl derer, die sich durch Klicken einmalig oder auch mehrfach „legal“ eingewählt haben, um einiges niedriger. Dazu passt z.B. die Aussage, Q1 würde Gebühren, die für mehrfache Einwahlen über Pauschaldialer (55 Euro) berechnet würden, aus „Kulanzgründen“ zurückerstatten. Was eigentlich als guter Kundenservice angesehen werden könnte, entpuppt sich durch die Aussage „die Mehrfacheinwahlen wurden durch Fehlbedienung von Kunden verursacht“, als ziemlich zweifelhaft! Es ist mehr als nur auffällig, das Kurzeinwahlen von ein paar Sekunden im Abstand von wenigen Minuten oder gar Sekunden besonders häufig bei Pauschal getakteten Nummern vorkommen. Ich habe jedenfalls nur selten davon gehört, dass sich jemand über eine 1,99 Euro pro Minute Nummer im Abstand von ein paar Minuten mehrfach nur für einige Sekunden eingewählt hat. 

Zur Seriosität von Dialern: Jeder, der sich schon mal ein kleines bisschen mit dem Thema Windowsprogrammierung befasst hat, dürfte wissen, dass es kein Problem ist, ein Programm mithilfe eines anderen „Fernzusteuern“. Bestes Beispiel ist das Programm „DVD2SVCD“, das zum Erstellen von „Sicherheitskopien“ von DVDs auf SVCDs dient. Durch dieses übergeordnete Programm werden eine ganze Reihe anderer, eigentlich völlig unabhängige Programme fremdgesteuert. Z.B. kann damit ein Encoder wie CCE oder TMPGEnc aufgerufen, mit den nötigen Einstellungen versehen und dann gestartet werden, ohne das der PC Besitzer auch nur einen Finger rühren muss (wird der Encoder manuell aufgerufen, sind dagegen 5 oder mehr Klicks nötig, um das encodieren zu starten). Bei dem oben erwähnten Programm nimmt man nur nach der Installation ein paar Grundeinstellungen vor, dann legt man die DVD ein und mit einem einzigen Klick wird das Programm gestartet. Ohne weitere Aktion des Benutzers erstellt es (im Zeitraum von mehreren Stunden natürlich) SVCD Image Dateien, die dann nur noch mit einem Brennprogramm gebrannt werden müssen. Im Hintergrund arbeiten daran 10 oder mehr unabhängige Programme, die komplett vom Hauptprogramm ferngesteuert werden. Auch wenn dieses Programm nichts mit Webdialern zu tun hat, so zeigt es doch sehr deutlich, welche Möglichkeiten doch ein Windowsprogramm bietet.

Es ist für einen Programmierer mit etwas Erfahrung problemlos möglich, ein Programm zu schreiben, was dafür sorgt, das sich ein eigentlich FST Konformer Webdialer automatisch und unbemerkt (auch mehrfach und zu verschiedenen Nummern) einwählt und sich dann z.B. nach der 3. erfolgreichen Einwahl automatisch wieder löscht. Zurück bleibt dann nur ein völlig konformer Webdialer, der ordentlich den Preis anzeigt und vor der Einwahl vielleicht sogar extra noch mal fragt, „wollen sie sich wirklich einwählen?“ und ein paar dubiose nichts sagende Registry Einträge, aus denen selbst ein Fachmann kaum etwas herausbekommt. Es ist von daher kaum möglich, festzustellen, ob man einen Dialer bewusst genutzt hat, oder ob die Einwahl automatisch vorgenommen wurde. Ich werfe hier nicht einmal den Dialerherstellern Unseriosität vor. Selbst ein FST konformer Dialer kann ohne Wissen des Dialerherstellers oder Netzbetreibers für Betrügerische Einwahlen genutzt werden. Da nützt auch „Zertifizierung“ der Dialer nichts. Durch die endlosen Manipulationsmöglichkeiten gerade bei Webdialern läuft das ganze 0190 System mittlerweile ad absurdum. Aber leider werden auch die neuen 0190 Gesetze nichts an den Problemen ändern. Einzig Sinnvolle Lösung wäre es, Webdialer komplett zu verbieten. Es gibt weitaus sichere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, die sich nicht manipulieren lassen! Das wird sich aber aufgrund der mächtigen Lobby nicht durchsetzen lassen. Des Weiteren sollte jeder Telefonanschluss für 0190 Nummern gesperrt werden. Wer 0190 Nummern nutzen will, muss diese explizit Freischalten. Nur leider wird da die Telekom meutern, gehen ihr da doch gleich 2 Einnahmequellen durch die Lappen. Immerhin verdient sie sowohl an der Angst vor 0190 (Nummernsperre) als auch an den 0190 Einwahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*Rückerstattung*

Hallo Anna

Wie kommt es das Du schon mehrfach !!!! mit Rückerstattungen von Q 1 zu tun hattest ???


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*Gebühren für Inkasso*

Hallo Anna

Da Du anscheinend ja schon mehr Erfahrung in der Materie hattest,
was passiert wenn ich den urprünglichen Rechnungsbetrag von Talkline
zahle ,dann auf die Rückerstattung hoffe,mit angefallen Kosten für Inkasso+(...) ?????


----------



## Raimund (11 Juni 2003)

... Inoffizieller Mitarbeiter (IM)?

... Undercover agent?

... Agent provocateur?

... Oder will uns jemand vergackeiern?

... Wer weiss?

   

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Duc (11 Juni 2003)

*:crazy:*

wird doch nicht Frau Blah-Blah von Q1 sein?


----------



## Duc (11 Juni 2003)

*uhm*

ups grad gemerkt: smiley im Betreff funktioniert nicht, also nochmal hier

 :crazy: 

bis später, poof :magic:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*Re: Rückerstattung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anna
> 
> Wie kommt es das Du schon mehrfach !!!! mit Rückerstattungen von Q 1 zu tun hattest ???



Ihr seid echt lustig! Umsonst gebe ich nicht sogar unseren www-Auftritt an. Parallelen zu Providern, Resellern und Carriern sind rein spekulativ. Doch wenn einer was erlebt hat, dann kann er auch etwas erzählen! Transparenz ist hier das Zauberwort - durch eifriges Lesen in diesem Forum spart sich manch einer den Gang zum RA oder gar zur manchmal ahnungslosen Polizei.
Undercover ist gut, denn...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*Re: Gebühren für Inkasso*



			
				GAST schrieb:
			
		

> ...was passiert wenn ich den urprünglichen Rechnungsbetrag von Talkline
> zahle ,dann auf die Rückerstattung hoffe,mit angefallen Kosten für Inkasso+(...) ?????



Wenn Du es hast soweit kommen lassen, dann fehlt es bestimmt an einem Rechtsanwalt. Der könnte Dir hier die treffende Auskunft geben - vielleicht helfen Dir (...) & Co. mit einer verbindlichen Auskunft weiter. Suche doch einfach das Gespräch mit denen oder fage mal im Forum an "Der Jurist".
Leider hast Du mich hier kalt erwischt - freue mich über eine entsprechende Rückmeldung von Dir.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Hallo Anna

aus Deiner Antwort zur Frage, wo DU Deine Erfahrungen mit den Rückerstattungen von Q1 her hast,kann ich nicht herrauslesen wo Su Sie her hast.

Konkret nochmals gefragt ,wo hast Du Deine Erfahrung gesammelt das Q1 auch wirklich rückerstattet ???

Weitere Frage an alle anderen Q 1 geschädigten ,hat jemand versucht in den letzten 2 Wochen mit Fr.Annen (hoffentlich darf ich Namen nennen)
von Q 1 in Kontakt zu treten. 
Da gints nur noch den Anrufbeantworter,aber Rückruf kommt keiner.

Hat hat jemand eine andere Ansprechperson für mich ?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> aus Deiner Antwort zur Frage, wo DU Deine Erfahrungen mit den Rückerstattungen von Q1 her hast,kann ich nicht herrauslesen wo Su Sie her hast.
> 
> Konkret nochmals gefragt ,wo hast Du Deine Erfahrung gesammelt das Q1 auch wirklich rückerstattet ???



... beim Umgang mit unserer Kundschaft, in deren Namen wir die Rückzahlungen verbucht und schließlich weitergereicht haben, nachdem wir die Problematik im Sinne des Verbrauchers lösen konnten.

Das ist ja wie im Verhör hier!


----------



## Raimund (11 Juni 2003)

*Q1 interruptus*


@anna,

habe ich das wirklich richtig verstanden?

Deine Firma verhandelt mit den Nummernvertickern und -untervertickern und den weiteren involvierten Geschaeftsleuten, um Beschwerden aussergerichtlich zu "bereinigen".

Dafuer kassierst Du bzw. Deine Firma ein Honorar, vielleicht auch Provision fuer jeden "geloesten" Fall.

Du hast also ein wirtschaftliches Interesse an den Empfehlungen, die Du hier in vielen Postings gegeben hast? Warum also die Camouflage: Es geht Dir um 's Geld! Und ich hatte schon Idealismus vermutet.   

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

@Raimund

Das ist so nicht richtig! Unsere Kundschaft kommt mit ihrem Problem zu uns, wir werten den Rechner aus, fertigen ggf. Beweise für zivile Verfahren an und setzen uns in Einzelfällen mit den Carriern auch in Verbindung, insbesondere dann, wenn der Kunde unserer Meinung nach infolge eines nachgewiesenen Fehlers mittels Dialer verbunden worden ist.
Natürlich ist unsere Leistung, die oftmals mehrere Stunden beansprucht, nicht kostenlos - abgesehen von den Beiträgen in diesem Forum.

Alles in allem rate ich jedem, sich mit ordentlichen Argumenten direkt an den Reseller zu wenden. Sollte unsere Kundschaft keine Argumente formulieren können, da es am Wissen um die Materie fehlt, geben wir gern unverbindliche Ratschläge. Doch allein schon bei der Sichtung des betroffenen Computers lässt sich sehr oft ein Ziel in unserer Strategie abzeichnen. Und wenn zweifellos festgestellt werden kann, dass ein Userfehler vorliegt, helfen wir ihm zumindest mit diesen genannten Ratschlägen, damit er seinen Besitzstand wahren oder die fälligen Kosten auf ein erträgliches Maß reduzieren kann. In bestimmten Fällen dienen unsere Erhebungen dann aber auch in anstehenden Strafverfahren. Bei berechtigten Erkenntissen, z. B. bei autoloadern, geben wir den Fall den örtlich zuständigen Behörden zu weiteren Ermittlungen weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Hallo Anna

Kapier zwar immer noch nicht so recht was Du beruflich so machst,aber
scheint Du hast Ahnung zu haben.

Was ist für Dich ein Reseller ???


----------



## Raimund (11 Juni 2003)

*Q1 interruptus*


 @anna,

vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Antwort.

Schon Vespasian wusste: "Pecunia non olet!"

Weiterhin viele Abzockeropfer und einen guten Geschaeftsgang!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*grad keine Zeit zum anmelden aber ich bin's DUC*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anna
> 
> aus Deiner Antwort zur Frage, wo DU Deine Erfahrungen mit den Rückerstattungen von Q1 her hast,kann ich nicht herrauslesen wo Su Sie her hast.
> 
> ...



Den Namen darfst Du nicht nennen, denke ich...ich nenne sie Frau Blah-Blah


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Hallo Duc

Ich bin wie Talkline-Q1 geschädigt. Meine Frage an Dich alss Du den Einzelverbindungsnachweis bei Talkline angefordert hast,waren sicher
die letzten Ziffern xxx . 
Als Q 1 diesen Einzelverbindungsnachweis dann geschickt habe,schrieben die mir ,aus diesem Einzelverbindungsnachweis können Sie ja nicht ersehen werd hinter den Nummern steckt da diese ja ge--ixt sind.

Wie kommt man letztendlich an die Dailerfirma ??


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist für Dich ein Reseller ???



O.K. - kleiner Schreibfehler! Wieder- oder Weiterverkäufer. In Dialersachen bekommt ein TK-Unternehmen Rufnummernblöcke von der RegTP zugewiesen. Damit möglichst viele Nummern umsatzträchtig benutzt werden, werden sie an andere Unternehmen weitervermietet - mit Gewinn natürlich. Die Unternehmen müssen dann die Nummer entsprechend umwerben, damit auch von dort aus so viele Nummern als nur möglich zum Einsatz kommen. Auf diesem Weg werden die Blöcke zu Sätzen und schließlich bei den letzten Kunden zu Einzelnummern. Jeder verdient ein bisschen daran, so dass hinter den meisten Nummern mindestens 3-4 Reseler stecken. Bezahlen muß letztlich der Endkunde - der mit dem Telefonanschluss - die Umsätze werden dann auch von oben nach unten reroutet - und wieder schneidet sich jedes Unternehmen, dass dazwischen liegt, ein Scheibchen vom Kuchen ab. Und damit alles seine Ordnung behält, übernimmt meistens eines der vorderen Unternehmen das Inkassowesen. Das ist so vertraglich mit den unteren Ebenen vereinbart und kostet ebenfalls etwas vom Umsatz.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Wie komme ich in meinem Fall an die Reseller
Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis von Talkline ist nach 0190 080XXX
ausgestellt. Q 1 verweist nach diesem Einzelverbindungsnachweis
könne Sie die Anbieter nicht ermitteln.

Auch wenn ich mittlerweile ja kapiert hab das Q 1 angeblich seriös sein soll
aber Du mußt zugeben wie soll ich was bezahlen,wenn weder Talkline noch Q 1 die "Reseller" nicht beim Namen nennt.


----------



## Raimund (11 Juni 2003)

*Reseller*

  ... und nicht vergessen,

durch dieses Verfahren wird auch wunderbar die Herkunft der Nummern verschleiert: Vermieter und Untervermieter, auch Verticker genannt. Der letzte sitzt dann entweder auf den Bahamas oder auf den Antillen.

Aber da gibt es ja die barmherzigen Samariter, die dann gegen die entsprechenden Silberlinge helfen.   

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Hallo Raimond

Bist Du auch Q 1 geschädigt ?


----------



## Chemiker (11 Juni 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Q 1 verweist nach diesem Einzelverbindungsnachweis
> könne Sie die Anbieter nicht ermitteln.



Und woher wissen "DIE", an wen unsere Kohle gehen soll ??? :gruebel: 

Selbst wenn die letzten Nummern bekannt sind, streichen "DIE" irgendwann auch ihre Segel.
Nach meinem letzten Brief (vor 7 Wochen) an Q1, TL und MCN auf Nachweis der Vertragsgrundlage (Urteil) und Nennung (meinerseits) der gefundenen exe-Dateien ist es verdammt ruhig geworden.
Selbst auf mein Angebot, ihnen die Dateien zuzusenden erhielt ich bis dato keine Antwort.

@anna
Unser (alter) Rechner ist seit den "illegalen" Einwahlen vom Netz und seit der Sichtung durch die Kripobeamtin sillgelegt. Keine Daten gelöscht, nix versucht zu öffnen, alles dokumentiert und abgeschrieben/ausgedruckt. Schätze das hat "DIE" beeindruckt.
Wir sehen der ganzen Sache gelassen entgegen.  :knuddel: 
Bei uns geht es in der Summe um 740€ (verteilt auf TL, Q1, MCN, TK).

Man sieht, wir/ich kämpfe an vielen Fronten.
Und da ist die (lesende) Unterstützung im Forum sehr hilfreich (Jurist/Comedian1 und alle Ungenannten). :wave:     :thumb: 

Bis sich bei mir wieder was neues ergiebt, werde ich mich mit intensivem Lesen des Forums begnügen.

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## ferrari (11 Juni 2003)

*Alle Dialer gehören verboten !!!*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier stellt sich nur die Frage, warum sollte sich ein normaler Mensch überhaupt die Mühe machen? Wenn Q1 schriftlich zusagt, die angefallen Kosten zu erstatten, dann kommt dies einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich und ist ein Beweis dafür, das selbst Q1 davon überzeugt ist, das bei den entsprechenden Einwahlen nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist. Warum soll ich dann mein gutes Geld erst Talkline in den Rachen werfen und dann händeringend darauf hoffen, dass mir Q1 mein Geld zurückzahlt? Da kann ich gleich den Schinken nach der Wurst werfen! Lieber verweise ich Talkline direkt an Q1 und damit ist für mich das Thema erledigt. Bei weiteren Versuchen Talklines, die „Forderung“ einzutreiben, fangen die sich Anzeigen wegen versuchten Betruges und wegen Geldwäsche ein. Bei Bedarf würde ich auch noch negative Feststellungsklage einreichen. Das dürfte dann für Talkline und deren Inkassobüttel genügen!
> 
> Dazu noch eine Bemerkung zu den 99,5%. Nach meiner Ansicht liegt die Zahl derer, die sich durch Klicken einmalig oder auch mehrfach „legal“ eingewählt haben, um einiges niedriger. Dazu passt z.B. die Aussage, Q1 würde Gebühren, die für mehrfache Einwahlen über Pauschaldialer (55 Euro) berechnet würden, aus „Kulanzgründen“ zurückerstatten. Was eigentlich als guter Kundenservice angesehen werden könnte, entpuppt sich durch die Aussage „die Mehrfacheinwahlen wurden durch Fehlbedienung von Kunden verursacht“, als ziemlich zweifelhaft! Es ist mehr als nur auffällig, das Kurzeinwahlen von ein paar Sekunden im Abstand von wenigen Minuten oder gar Sekunden besonders häufig bei Pauschal getakteten Nummern vorkommen. Ich habe jedenfalls nur selten davon gehört, dass sich jemand über eine 1,99 Euro pro Minute Nummer im Abstand von ein paar Minuten mehrfach nur für einige Sekunden eingewählt hat.
> 
> ...


Gast, Du sprichst mir aus meiner inneren Seele, ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können!

Ich wäre für Tipps, wie man sich bestmöglich vor solchen Dialern (Betrügern) schützen kann dankbar!

Und Talkline sollte aufhören die Geschädigten zu verunglimpfen, wenn die das Beispiel mit dem Bus und der Fahrkarte anführen, wo man auch nicht immer weis, wer Betreiber ist so sind die sich nicht im klaren, dass sie Geschädigte verulken, aber das zeigt das Niveau, auf dem bei Talkline gearbeitet wird!
Kundenverachtung pur !!

Auf Anfragen können die in den meisten Fällen nur mit vorformulierten Schreiben antworten!

Von uns gibt es keinen Cent auch nicht für das Inkassounternehmen Intrium !!!

Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren !!!
 :dafuer: dass Dialer insgesamt verboten werden !!!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie komme ich in meinem Fall an die Reseller
> Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis von Talkline ist nach 0190 080XXX
> ausgestellt...



Da tippe ich mal ganz unverbunden auf 0190080806 - eine Nummer, die über Q1 immer wieder auftaucht. Inhaber wäre eine Münchener Firma, siehe http://www.questnet.de/, die diese ihren Kunden mit einem eigenen Dialer zur Verfügung stellt.

Mein Vorschlag - schreibe einfach einen freundlichen Brief dorthin, auch wenn nicht sicher ist, ob das tatsächlich die Nummer ist. Sollte es ein QuestNet-Produkt gewesen sein, dann haben die auch eine Logindatei unter Deiner Rufnummer gespeichert und geben Dir auf Anforderung einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis heraus. Auf dem siehst Du dann auch, welche Website versucht wurde anzuwählen.
Die Datei ist aber in der Regel auch auf dem Rechner des Users gespeichert. C:\WINDOWS\Coder\coder.txt - wenn Du Glück hast, ist dort sogar der Dialer selbst verfügbar - coder.exe!

Zur Güte und apropos "Silberlinge" - wenn Du mehr weist, dann sende mir eine private Nachricht mit den Daten. Ich werde versuchen, die Sache für Dich zu interprätieren, damit Du weisst, wie es dann weiter geht. Sollten wir letztlich Erfolg haben, dann erwarte ich lediglich ein positives Posting hier im Forum - mein Boss hat mich nämlich schon rund gemacht, wegen der negativen Werbung.


----------



## Comedian1 (12 Juni 2003)

*Re: Q1 interruptus*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @anna,
> 
> vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ...



@Raimund
ich habe noch nie einen IT-Supporter erlebt, der für umsonst arbeitet  :lol:
Von der Hand in den Mund kann keiner leben. Die Preise von Annas Firma sind üblich. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2003)

*Re: Q1 interruptus*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preise von Annas Firma sind üblich.


das mag sein, es war aber bisher nicht üblich im Forum für kommerzielle Dienste zu werben.
 Dies ist eigentlich nach den Nutzungsbestimmungen sogar untersagt.
Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

Da wollte auch nur jemand wissen, woher ich meine Informationen habe und bestand auf Erklärungen - Werbung ist nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## DerKapitulierte (12 Juni 2003)

*Q 1 Rückerstattungen*

Also gesteren 11.6.03 rief ich bei Q 1 an um über die dauer der Rückerstattung an zu fragen.
Eine Fr. ....erklärte mir allles kein Problem in 10 - 14 Tagen habe ich mein Geld zurück ,da ich schriftlich von Frau .... die Zusicherung hätte.

Also habe ich nachgehackt ,ob ich das auch schriftlich haben könnte.
Mit etwas zaudern naja wenns sein muß o.k.

Aber dann gings los bitte unbedingt die richtige Bankverbindung auf das Schreiben, wenn möglichst ein Blatt auf dem das Anschreiben und die Kopie der Banküberweisung zu sehen ist damit nichts rausfällt und dann eher 4 Wochen bis das Geld auf meinem Konto ist.

Da ich bei der Kripo die Auskunft bekam Q 1 hätte 800 Mitarbeiter und sei seriös, naja ich Frau .... gefragt in Düsseldorf hätte Q 1 so 20- 30 Mitarbeiter. Die Tonlage ließ dann eher auf 5-10 Mitarbeiter schließen.

Was ich damit sagen will auf die Kripo ist auch nicht verlaß, aber rechtlich ist Q 1 wahrscheinlich doch im Recht .

Was die Fa. Questnet für eine Rolle spielt ist mir nachwie vor schleierhaft.

1 Mann V... firma   ????

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/Mod_


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

*Re: Q 1 Rückerstattungen*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Fa. Questnet für eine Rolle spielt ist mir nachwie vor schleierhaft.
> 
> 1 Mann V... firma   ????
> 
> _Persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/Mod_



QuestNet ist ein Kunde von Q1 und steht mit denen in besonders enger Beziehung, wenn auch eine selbständige GmbH mit mehreren Mitarbeitern. QuestNet ist der Dialerhersteller, von hier aus werden die Produkte mit den bei Q1 angemieteten Nummern an Webmaster weiter vermietet. Die Webmaster sind dann verantwortlich für den Inhalt ihrer Sites, die sie kostenpflichtig über QuestNet abrechnen. Aus diesem Grund hat QestNet auch die Protokolldateien vorliegen, wenn es sich um ein Produkt von ihrem Kunden handelt.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

*www.questnet.de*

Hoffe Heiko,liest diese Zeilen, wollte den auf den Artikel von Anna 
eingehen und www.questnet.de anklicken,ehrlich gesagt traue ich mich nicht ,vielleicht lade ich mir dann einen Dialer auf den PC.

Kannst Du abklären ,ob es gefährlich ist anzuklicken ?

Schön langsam wird mir Mitglied Anna unheimlich, Sie weiß von Materie
viel zu viel. Auch wenn es anscheinend Ihr Job ist, irgendwie
überfällt mich mehr und mehr das Gefühl Sie steht auf der Seite
der Dialer.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

Heiko kennt die anna persönlich - mach Dir mal keine Sorgen wegen derer Seriösität. Wenn jemand den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tut, als Dialer und deren Umstände zu prüfen, dann kriegt der/die schon ganz schön viel mit. Die Teilnahme an diesem Forum soll hilfesuchenden Antworten auf offene Fragen bieten, die sie sonst nicht so einfach bekommen.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juni 2003)

Ich find das echt lustig, wie hier ein anonymer Gast durchaus verständliche Zweifel äußert,
und ein anderer anonymer Gast einem  Forumsteilnehmer ein "Führungszeugnis" ausstellt mit Bezugnahme
auf den Administrator.
Jupp


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2003)

@ jupp11


Vielleicht gibt es Hellseher unter den Forumsmitglieder oder den Gästen.

On ne sait jamais, wie der Franzmann zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## Raimund (12 Juni 2003)

*Führungszeugnis*

@jupp11,

vielleicht ist der betreffende "Gast" so eine Art Eidhelfer?   

Ich moechte auch einen Persilschein vom Administrator: Kann man sich dafuer bewerben?

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2003)

*Re: Führungszeugnis*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @jupp11,
> 
> vielleicht ist der betreffende "Gast" so eine Art Eidhelfer?
> 
> ...




Sicherlich geht das mit der Bewerbung. Ich stell mit aber vor *formlos, fristlos und fruchtlos*.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

Diese ewigen Zweifler und Oberbedenkenträger werden allmählich lästig. Bevor ich nicht von den Admins abgemahnt werde, mache ich hier weiter, wie bisher.


----------



## Raimund (12 Juni 2003)

*Bedenkentraeger!*

 
Der Volksmund weiss:

"Wer in 's Feuer blaest, dem fliegen die Funken in die Augen!"

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2003)

*Re: Bedenkentraeger!*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Der Volksmund weiss:
> 
> "Wer in 's Feuer blaest, dem fliegen die Funken in die Augen!"
> 
> ...




Oder: " Wer wider den Wind brunzt, macht sich selber naß."


----------



## Schwesterlein (12 Juni 2003)

:schuettel:


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ewigen Zweifler und Oberbedenkenträger werden allmählich lästig. Bevor ich nicht von den Admins abgemahnt werde, mache ich hier weiter, wie bisher.



Nur Kaufleute stimmen durch Schweigen zu. Wäre ein zurückhaltender Umgang dem Forum nicht förderlicher? 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

*Inkassogebühren*

Hallo Jurist

Ich habe also die urprünliche Rechnung von Talkline (auch wenns vielleicht ein Fehler war) beglichen. Jedoch nur den ursprünglichen Betrag.

Die Inkassogebühren habe ich nicht überwiesen in meinen Fall 85 Euro.

Ich weiß das bei strittigen Forderungen kein Inkasso eingeschalten werden darf.

Habe ich durch das Bezahlen der ursprünglichen Forderung meine Schuld eingestanden und muß somit die Inkassogebühren von Intrium bezahlen ?


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Juni 2003)

*Re: Inkassogebühren*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jurist
> 
> Ich habe also die urprünliche Rechnung von Talkline (auch wenns vielleicht ein Fehler war) beglichen. Jedoch nur den ursprünglichen Betrag.
> 
> ...



Du hast die Forderung nur in Höhe des bezahlten Betrages anerkannt.
Wenn Die mehr wollen, dann müssen sie sich melden.

Inkassogebühren können nur unter dem Gesichtspunkt Verzugsschaden geltend gemacht werden.

Das Thema  zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Intrum Dir nie eine Original-Urkunde vorgelegt hat, in der die Abtretung der Forderung beurkundet ist., allenfalls irgend eine Fotokopie mit Ergänzungen. Deshalb ist ihre Forderung nicht  berechtigt, da Du nicht in Verzug geraten bist. Schau wegen der Einzelheiten n dem Link nach.


----------



## DerKapitulierte (12 Juni 2003)

*Urkunde*

Das stimmt --- dürfte doch für die kein Problem sein. Soweit ich richtig informiert bin( belehre mich gern eines besseren) ist Intrium von TL
gegründet worden.Oder ???


----------



## DerKapitulierte (13 Juni 2003)

*Inkasso Gebühren Höhe*

Hoffe Jurist liest meine Zeilen

Ursprüngliche Forderung 431 Euro
+Inkassogebühren allein 85 Euro( wie errechnet sich das?????)
+Kontogebühr
+Zinsen
+Porto


Wie errechnen die sich fast 1/5 nun zusätzlichen Kosten ????


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2003)

*meine Frage an*

Sorry, wenn ich hier als Betroffener noch nich t registriert bin; hole ich gleich nach...

die ganzen textbausteine sind ja soweit ok; aber TL und Konsorten kennen die doch schon zu genüge.

Angriff ist die Beste Verteidigung: 

Daher habe ich denen heute mal was Neues geschrieben ( hab mich da ein wenig dumm gestellt )

   Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in ihrem Schreiben vom 13.06.03 verwenden sie das Wort "Dialer".
Mir als "Otto-Normal-Vebraucher" ist dieses Wort gänzlich unbekannt.
Würden sie mir bitte in verständlicher Form beschreiben, was ein Dialer ist, wie er funktioniert und welche Vor-/Nachteile ich habe, wenn ich mir einen "Dialer" kaufen würde. Brauch ich so etwas überhaupt ?
Ihrem schreiben entnehme ich ausserdem, daß ich bereits unbewußt einen "Dialer" erworben haben könnte. Wie kann das geschehen ??
Wie sieht so etwas aus und wie kann ich einen "Dialer" wieder zurückgeben, wenn er mir nicht gefällt ?? Gibt es ein Rückgaberecht ? Wie sehen da die Fristen aus ?
Möglicherweise können sie mir auch Seiten im Internet nennen, wo ich meinen begrenzten Horizont erweitern kann.
Es tut mir leid, wenn ich sie mit möglicherweise banalen Fragen belästigen muß. Ich möchte aber schon gerne ihr Schreiben verstehen; ich gehe uch davon aus, daß sie meine Fragen beantworten können, immerhin verwenden sie einen erklärungsbedürftigen Begriff. Und wo wir schon einmal dabei sind. Was ist eine 0190 Nummer, was verbirgt sich hinter 0900 ??
ich Kenne diese Vorwahlen nicht. Und was hat ws mit dem " es existieren auch Telefonnummern, bei denen noch vor..."
Was soll das nun wieder bedeuten ?? Ich komme mit dieser Technik nicht klar und freue mich auf eine ausführliche Antwort..

mfg

Ulrich Krause

was machen die denn nun mit ihren 0815 Briefen ??

mal sehen, was kommt.

ach ja, ich habe den ersten Brief so zerpflückt, daß 12 Mails meinerseits rausgekommen sind. Und au jede Mail erwarte ich eine individuelle Antwort, respektive eine Reaktion.

eknori

http://www.eknori.de


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2003)

*Re: meine Frage an*



			
				eknori schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn ich hier als Betroffener noch nich t registriert bin; hole ich gleich nach...


Du darfst auch gerne unangemeldet posten...

Gute Idee übrigens mit der Nachfrage


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Juni 2003)

*Re: meine Frage an*



			
				eknori schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn ich hier als Betroffener noch nich t registriert bin; hole ich gleich nach...
> 
> die ganzen textbausteine sind ja soweit ok; aber TL und Konsorten kennen die doch schon zu genüge.
> 
> ...



Schöne Idee, die mit dem Brief. Dürfen wir hier auch die Antwort lesen?


----------



## Duc (16 Juni 2003)

*Kontoauszug*

Hallo, habe jetzt den Kontoauszug mit den 110 abgebuchten Euro für Talkline. Eine Kopie werde ich morgen mit einem Schreiben an Q1 schicken. In einem früheren Posting habe ich gelesen, dass sich jemand wundert, wo die denn nun das Geld an ihren Kunden überweisen/hingeben, da man ja angeblich nicht nachvollziehen konnte, wer es genau war. 
Vielleicht sollte ich in dem Brief mal nachfragen? Oder lieber erst warten, bis sie wirklich 55 Euro auf mein Konto überwiesen haben?   

Bis denne
Duc


----------



## DerKapitulierte (16 Juni 2003)

*Rückerstattung*

Hallo Duc

Ich warte wie Du auf mein Geld von Q 1.

Forumsmitglied "Anna" hatte sein Geld innerhalb 2 Tagen.
Ich hab bei Q 1 nachgefragt kann also auch 4 Wochen dauern.

Na dann warten wir zwei mal .


----------



## Duc (27 Juni 2003)

*Re: Rückerstattung*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Duc
> 
> Ich warte wie Du auf mein Geld von Q 1.
> 
> ...



Hallo, wollte nur mal mitteilen, habe heute wieder mal einen Auszug drucken lassen, die Kohle von Q1 ist noch nicht da  :evil: 

Habe wohl auch nicht so viel Glück wie das Mitglied "Anna", die ja empfahl, zu zahlen, da Q1 ja anstandslos und "SCHNELL" zahlen würde....hmm......

Ich denke, anrufen wird auch nichts bringen, da mir Frau An...ups Blah-Blah wahrscheinlich das gleiche erzählen wird: Kann 2 Tage oder 4 Wochen dauern? 

Gruss
Duc


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2003)

*Re: Rückerstattung*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> ... 4 Wochen dauern? Duc



Und, sind die schon rum? Q1 hat es Dir doch schriftlich gegeben, dass Du Dein Geld bekommen wirst. Jetzt musst Du halt abwarten, bis man sich begnügt, die Auszahlung vorzunehmen - in jedem Fall hast Du ja schon immer die Quittung bei Dir und die ist (meiner Meinung nach) bares Geld wert! Sollte widererwartend keine Zahlung eintreffen, dann frage mal Der Jurist oder Comedian, was als nächstes zu tun ist.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Juni 2003)

*Re: Rückerstattung*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Duc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin zwar kein Jurist, aber wenn die nicht Zahlen....

1. Mahnung, 2.te Mahnung und dann Mahnbescheid


----------



## Duc (27 Juni 2003)

*Re: Rückerstattung*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Duc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist mir schon klar. ist halt immer wieder das gleiche...wenn jemand Geld von Dir (in dem Fall mir und anderen) wollen, sind sie schnell bei der Sache, umgedreht haben sie dann alle Zeit der Welt. Hast Du Dir schonmal überlegt, dass es auch Leute gibt, die dadurch in finanzielle Engpässe geraten? Bei mir sind es 55 Euro, die ich lieber in die Toilette geschmissen hätte und auch mehr hätte mich nicht in den finanziellen Ruin gestürzt, aber langsam muss ich mich wirklich der Meinung einiger anderer hier im Forum anschliessen, dass Du wohl sehr auf der "Gegenseite" stehst. Ich finde es übrigens immer noch faszinierend, dass der Nachname der Dame von Q1, die wohl dort das "Hauptsagen" hat, mit den gleichen 3 Buchstaben anfängt wie Dein Forumsname hier   , was'n Zufall huh


----------



## Duc (27 Juni 2003)

*Re: Rückerstattung*



			
				bentigger schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol:


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Juni 2003)

*RE: Rückerstattung*



			
				Duc schrieb:
			
		

> (...) aber langsam muss ich mich wirklich der Meinung einiger anderer hier im Forum anschliessen, dass Du wohl sehr auf der "Gegenseite" stehst. Ich finde es übrigens immer noch faszinierend, dass der Nachname der Dame von Q1, die wohl dort das "Hauptsagen" hat, mit den gleichen 3 Buchstaben anfängt wie Dein Forumsname hier   , was'n Zufall huh



Nu man halblang mit den jungen Pferden - abgesehen von meiner grundsätzlichen Unschuldsvermutung gegenüber jedermann gehen einige Verschwörungstheorien mir jetzt ein wenig weit. Ich kenne "Anna" nicht persönlich und weiß auch nicht, ob sie/er koscher ist oder ein Maulwurf - aber, hei, das ist halt das Restrisiko im anonymen Netz. Wer das nicht akzeptieren will, ist hier ebenso falsch wie sonst im Medium www.

Außerdem: Wer tatsächlich glaubt, hier eine vollverbindliche Rechtsauskunft mit Garantiecharakter zu kriegen, darf daran erinnert werden, dass selbst gutbezahlte Rechtsanwälte keine Erfolgsgarantie abgeben - warum also unbezahlten, anonymen und (möglicherweise) unwissenden Nicknameträgern volle Richtigkeit der Aussage abfordern und bei anderer Meinung direkt eine Weltverschwörung wittern??

Lieben Gruß und
weiterhin viel Erfolg - mit welcher Technik auch immer -

KatzenHai - Köln.


----------



## Duc (27 Juni 2003)

*Re: RE: Rückerstattung*

uije.............sorry sorry sorry.....  :stumm:


----------



## Duc (30 Juni 2003)

*Rückerstattung meiner 55 Euro*

Hallo zusammen, habe am Samstag per Post einen Brief von Q1 erhalten, in dem sinngemäß steht, daß sie aufgrund des "Beweises", dass ich 110 Euro an Talkline gezahlt habe, kulanterweise 55 Euro brutto rückerstatten werden auf mein Konto ... blah ...., wie schon im letzten Schreiben mitgeteilt.

Ei herrgottnochmal, wieso überweisen sie nicht einfach und sparten sich das Porto  :lol: 

wahrscheinlich, weil sie unbedingt den Zusatz "sollten Sie unseren Dienste nochmals in Anspruch nehmen, werden wir allerdings auf den vollen Betrag bestehen" zufügen wollten? HÄH?

Hoffentlich habe ich mit denen nie mehr was zu tun (zumindest einen Dialer sollte ich mir jetzt nicht mehr einfangen). 

Gruss 
Duc


----------



## DerKapitulierte (30 Juni 2003)

*Nachricht von Q 1*

Hallo Duc  !

Auch ich habe am Samstag ein Schreiben von Q 1 erhalten.
Sinngemäß das gleiche wie bei Dir.

Auf der Bank war jedoch bis dato noch nicht s ,obwohl das Schreiben von Frau A.... vom 24.06.2003 war.

Aber ich glaube das Geld kommt wirklich.
Du hast mir gemailt das Dir Mitglied Anna naja auf den Keks geht.

Ich kenne seine Identität,welche er aus meiner Sicht ohnehin hier immer mehr Preis gibt----aber der Mann ist vom Fach und kämpft gegen Dailer.

Er postet hin und wieder hier Mitglieder, ich weiß nicht ob er da auch allen sagt, was er beruflich macht ,aber wenns Dich wirklich intersiert schick im
eine Mail.

Nochmals ich bin kein Freund von Anna ,manches hört sich oberklug an 
von Ihm, aber er ist absolut sauber.

Gruss Der Kapitulierte


----------



## Duc (30 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nachricht von Q 1*

Sorry, aber jedesmal, wenn ich auf Zitat clicke und nicht den gesamten Text stehenlasse, sondern darin nur einen Teil lasse, dann klappt es irgendwie nicht. Bin anscheinend doch irgendwie zu blöd hehe.

Also dann halt so:
Der Kapitulierte schrieb:
.....Du hast mir gemailt das Dir Mitglied Anna naja auf den Keks geht....

Finde ich jetzt nicht so besonders gut, dass Du das hier schreibst. Es war in einer privaten Antwort auf eine private Nachricht von Dir an mich. Na ja, wieder was gelernt. 

Duc  :evil:


----------



## Raimund (30 Juni 2003)

*Anna?*

 

Hatten wir das nicht schon mal, den Persilschein für Anna /Annus oder wie auch immer?

Warum macht die Dame/der Herr (Wen interessiert 's überhaupt?) eigentlich so ein Geheimnis daraus, fuer welche Rechnung sie/er arbeitet?

Ist sie/er vielleicht die/der "007"?

Respekt jedenfalls vor "tonnos-berlin" im anderen Thread. Er ist von der "anderen" Seite und stellt sich hier der Diskussion!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2003)

*Raimund*

Da Du ja Deinen Senf dazu gegeben hast hast Du ja schon Interesse
an Anna s Ídentität gezeigt.

Aber vielleicht solltest Du mal überlegen ,das sich hier einfache Spinner,
Verbrecher und Leute die den Verbrechern wirklich das Handwerk legen wollen befinden.

Anna ist ein Mann mehr sage ich nicht und er wird,so denke ich demnächst
ohnehin einen Namen im Forum haben, da solche Menschen wie Du
die Arbeit von Anna behindern.

Ich habe letztendlich ,soweit ich nun die Rückerstattung wirklich auf meinem Konto sehe,habe ich  Anna zu verdanken das ich den Mut hatte
431 Euro an Talkline zu bezahlen und eine Erstattung von Q 1 zu erhalten.

Aber lieber Raimund wie Heiko schon desöfteren hier gepostet hat,dieses
Forum dient der Meinungsfreiheit und sieh mal nach oben welche Menschen sich im Forum hier tummeln,Dich sehe ich eher in der
ersten Gruppe.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2003)

Und schon wieder ein Persilschein! Raimund - siehe PN!


----------



## DerKapitulierte (30 Juni 2003)

*Sich outen*

Anna ist das wirklich klug sich immer mehr Leuten zu outen .
Da kannst Du ja gleich posten wer Du bist.

Ich habe bisher meinen Rand gehalten.
Du wirst schon wissen was Du machst.


----------



## Raimund (30 Juni 2003)

*Einfacher Spinner, Verbrecher et al.*

 
@Kapitulierter,

es freut mich nicht so sehr, dass Du mich in die Kategorie "Einfacher Spinner" einstufst.

Ich wäre gerne der "Verbrecher" gewesen, da ich vor vielen Jahren gerne "Räuber und Gendarm" gespielt habe. Die "Grünen" haben leider immer verloren.   

Was ich nicht verstanden habe, ist Deine Überzeugung, ich würde die Arbeit von Anna behindern.

Hier bitte ich um Aufklärung, falls Dich der Schaum vor Deinem Mund nicht hindert.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## DerKapitulierte (30 Juni 2003)

*Antwort*

Morgen


----------



## Duc (30 Juni 2003)

*Denver-Clan/Dallas*

:lupe:

das wird jetzt ja langsam zu 'ner Soap hier (wo ist das Popcorn???)

Duc


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2003)

Sehe ich auch so.

Ich muß mir mal den Ordner mit den Blanko-Merkbefreiungen suchen...


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß mir mal den Ordner mit den Blanko-Merkbefreiungen suchen...



Hast du denn noch genügend Leerformulare, sonst bestell doch schon mal nach (gibt bestimmt Mengenrabatt)  unk:


----------



## DerKapitulierte (1 Juli 2003)

*Raimund/Duc*

Erst einmal möchte ich mich bei Duc entschuldigen.Du hast mit Deiner Antwort Recht im Forum haben keine Sachen zu Suchen,welche auf PN 
geschrieben wurden.

Es ist mir mehr oder weniger auf Leute wie "Raimund" passiert ,
welche Anna ins Zwielicht rücken.
Raimund wurde mehrmals das Angebot gemacht mit Anna telefonisch in Kontakt zu treten.

Er hat das Angebot nicht angenommen und postet hier im Forum,welches den Geschädigten letztendlich nicht weiter helfen wird.

Viele hier im Forum einschl. der Moderatoren wissen um Anna s Identität,
vielleicht auch Raimund und gerade deshalb traut er sich nicht mit
Anna in Kontakt zu treten.

Nochmals Duc es tut mir Leid.Ich bekomme kein Geld oder bin befreundet mit Anna . Ich gebe Dir vielleicht dahin gehend recht ,das manches
was er hier postet ein bischen oberklug anhört .


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

*Re: RE: Rückerstattung*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nu man halblang mit den jungen Pferden - abgesehen von meiner grundsätzlichen Unschuldsvermutung gegenüber jedermann gehen einige Verschwörungstheorien mir jetzt ein wenig weit. Ich kenne "Anna" nicht persönlich und weiß auch nicht, ob sie/er koscher ist oder ein Maulwurf - aber, hei, das ist halt das Restrisiko im anonymen Netz. Wer das nicht akzeptieren will, ist hier ebenso falsch wie sonst im Medium www.
> Außerdem: Wer tatsächlich glaubt, hier eine vollverbindliche Rechtsauskunft mit Garantiecharakter zu kriegen, darf daran erinnert werden, dass selbst gutbezahlte Rechtsanwälte keine Erfolgsgarantie abgeben - warum also unbezahlten, anonymen und (möglicherweise) unwissenden Nicknameträgern volle Richtigkeit der Aussage abfordern und bei anderer Meinung direkt eine Weltverschwörung wittern??
> KatzenHai - Köln.


Könnte man diese unsägliche Diskussion mit den hier zittierten Worten nicht endlich mal beenden? Ich würde lieber mal wieder mehr zu den wirklich wichtigen Themen lesen. :motz:


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2003)

*Re: RE: Rückerstattung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man diese unsägliche Diskussion mit den hier zittierten Worten nicht endlich mal beenden? Ich würde lieber mal wieder mehr zu den wirklich wichtigen Themen lesen. :motz:


Endlich bringts mal einer auf den Punkt.

Danke!


----------



## DerKapitulierte (1 Juli 2003)

*Q 1 -Erstattung*

Hallo Duc !

War heute auf der Bank Q 1 hat überwiesen.

Mich hat der der "Spaß" nun 110,- Euro gekostet 20 Euro für Einschreiben mit Rückschein.Aber ich sehe mich trotzdem als nicht geschädigt an 
den ich habe einfach aus Unwissenheit Fehler gemacht.
Der gang zur Kripo war zwar umsonst da ich alles gelöscht hatte
der Staatsanwalt hat meine Anzeige auch schon eingestellt.


Sollte Chemiker meine Zeilen Lesen zahl mal lieber Du hast schon ordnungemäß angeklickt ,da liegt der Betrug eher bei Dir als bei Q 1.



Gruss DerKapitulierte


----------



## Chemiker (1 Juli 2003)

*Q1 und Überhaupt !!!!*

Na, da hat mich aber einer geweckt !!



> da liegt der Betrug eher bei Dir als bei Q 1.



Will da jemand sagen , ich mache mich schuldig nach §263 ?? :gruebel: 

Meine Antwort ist ohne Umwege : §187 StGB !!! :devil2: 

Sorry, Kapitulierter, aber was soll das ??

Ich verhalte mich loyal hier im Forum, beleidige keinen, schon gar nicht bezichtige ich irgendeinen einer Straftat !! :bash: 

Entschuldige Heiko, aber auf diese Behauptung kann ich den Kapi nur Fragen: *Was für ein Zeug rauchst Du denn!!??*

Wenn Du teilig zahlst; gut, Dein Ding.
Ich/Wir haben *unsere Beweise *an Q1 und den Rest geschickt und, oh Wunder, seit diesem Brief (nach der 1. Mahnung vom März 03) habe wir nichts mehr gehört.

Also, abschließend :

*Lass in Zukunft solche platten Behauptungen ohne entsprechendes Wissen darüber !!!!*

Da Du ja gezahlt hast, werde ich hoffentlich keine d..... Bemerkungen zu lesen bekommen.
Noch ne schöne Zeit.

Der (etwas verärgerte) Chemiker
 :laber:


----------



## Duc (1 Juli 2003)

*Finito*

Na, dann werde ich mal meine Bankauszüge checken gehen auf dem Heimweg und damit ist der Fall für mich dann hoffentlich erledigt und ich kann weiterhin auf das Forum hier als "Ex-Betroffene" und nicht "Geschädigte" ein Auge werfen  :schreiben: 

Gruss
Duc


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

*Chemiker*

Chemiker ich habe Deine Kommentare hier im Forum verfolgt
Du hast aus meiner Sicht Eroticseiten in gewaltiger Menge angewählt.
Einen Dailer wie sie sehr viele hier im Forum, kann man durchaus unerwünscht auf seinen PC laden.

Aber Du hast ja gleich vier verschiedene Anbieter aufgerufen .

Ein Kommentar im Forum hier im Forum lautet :99,5 % der Dailer hat
sich der Nutzer selbst geladen.

Du gehörst dazu.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juli 2003)

*RE: Allg. Aufregung / Verbalangriffe*

Jaja, so sind sie, die Deutschen.

geht es ihnen schlecht, halten sie zusammen und suchen Lösungen. Geht es ihnen aber zu gut, fangen sie an, auf sich selbst herum zu hacken. Die tägliche Bildzeitungstechnik des Umgangs mit "Prominenten" beweist dies.

So auch hier: Als alle ratlos waren, hingen sie an den Lippen der wenigen Eingeweihten, Erleuchteten, Informierten. Jetzt kommen positive Meldungen, Urteile und (im Ergebnis) Lösungen näher - also hacken wir auf unseren "Helden von gestern" herum.

Ich kenne "Anna" immer noch nicht persönlich - er ist mir insofern auch ziemlich egal - aber was er tut, ist eine ganze Zeitlang nicht nur durch seinen Avatar sehr öffentlich gewesen. Und wieso irgendwer mehr wissen möchte, möchte ich echt mal wissen.

Also: Bitte hier im Forum zurück zum Thema - oder eben auf eines der anderen Foren (www.rtl.de; www.bild.de; www.schwabengegenalles.de wasweißich).

Gruß und Neugierde -

KatzenHai (Köln)

P.S.: Ich bin übrigens auch nicht bei/für die Gegenseite - aber spekuliert ruhig ...


----------



## virenscanner (2 Juli 2003)

@Gast
Auch wenn ich nicht "Chemiker" bin:


> Du hast aus meiner Sicht Eroticseiten in gewaltiger Menge angewählt.


Wie kommst Du denn zu dieser "Erkenntnis"? Denn allein aus der Tatsache, dass 4 verschiedene Anbieter beteiligt waren, lässt sich das kaum ableiten.


> Einen Dailer wie sie sehr viele hier im Forum, kann man durchaus unerwünscht auf seinen PC laden.


Oder auch 5 oder 10.


> Ein Kommentar im Forum hier im Forum lautet :99,5 % der Dailer hat
> sich der Nutzer selbst geladen.


Selbst geladen vielleicht, aber auch wirklich bewusst gewollt?


> Du gehörst dazu.


Und auch hier wieder die Frage, wie Du zu dieser "Erkenntnis" gekommen bist.


----------



## Chemiker (2 Juli 2003)

*Thema verfehlt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@ Gast (oder soll ich "Der Kapitulierte" sagen ??):
Auf beleidigende Aussagen (§187 StGB) von "Nichtangemeldeten" gebe ich in Zukunft keine Kommentare ab !! :kotz: 

@ virenscanner:
DANKE für die treffenden Antworten ! :thumb: 

Eigentlich war dieses Forum zum Austausch von Erfahrungen und zur Unterstützung bei Ärger und Problemen in Sachen Dialer gedacht.

Vieleicht sollten sich die Teilnehmer auch dran halten und nicht als Plattform für Beleidigungen mißbrauchen !!  :bash: 

Melde mich, wenn es was neues zum Thema Dialer und Kollegen gibt,
den "Rest" lasse ich, auch über PN, unkommentiert !!!

Chemiker
 :schuettel:


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juli 2003)

*Re: Thema verfehlt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast (oder soll ich "Der Kapitulierte" sagen ??):
> Auf beleidigende Aussagen (§187 StGB) von "Nichtangemeldeten" gebe ich in Zukunft keine Kommentare ab !! :kotz:


Ich glaube , daß du in diesem Fall dem Kapitulierten Unrecht tust, auch wenn mir seine Postings 
(schon auf Grund ,der aus seinem Nick zu entnehmenden Grundhaltung nie behagt haben) 
und seine Aufforderung zu bezahlen auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist
so dümmliche und beleidigende Kommentare sind bisher nicht aus seiner Tastatur
geflossen, hier handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um jemanden der wahrscheinlich selber 
und zwar absichtlich auf "Erotikseiten" surft, um einen vornehmen Ausdruck für die Bildschirmvariante
der Stöhn- und Ächztelefonnummern    zu nennen, oder er ist schlicht ein mißgünstiger Nörgler und 
Moralist .
cp


----------



## Chemiker (3 Juli 2003)

*"Dümmliche Kommentare"*



> Ich glaube , daß du in diesem Fall dem Kapitulierten Unrecht tust


Deshald habe ich ja auch ein paar Fragezeichen gesetzt. 
Aber trotzdem:
Falls er dies hier liest, so sage ich : SORRY !!!  :tröst: 

Und, ich stimme Dir zu, das dieser GAST  mit Sicherheit des öfteren GAST bei den MWN-Anbietern sein muß. Woher weis er auch, daß es "jede Menge Eroticseiten" sind, die man(n) anclicken kann. GAST gehört für mich zur anderen Seite, d.h. den 99,5% die den Dialer bewußt herunterladen (oder auch .....holen ??). :supercool: 

Ich möchte nun doch nicht wieder das unsprüngliche Thema verposten, deshalb überlasse ich einem 


> mißgünstigen Nörgler und Moralist


seine Spielwiese auf den entsprechenden Seiten. :grins: 

Danke an cp für Deine Unterstützung.

Der Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Duc (7 Juli 2003)

*Rückzahlung*

Ich weiß, die 4 Wochen sind noch nicht 'rum, aber 3 und leider habe ich die 55 Euro immer noch nicht (vielleicht "selektiert" man bei den Rückzahlungen doch unter dem Aspekt: Wer Frau Blah-Blah und das Verhalten von Q1 am Telefon kritisiert, muß länger warten?) 
 :motz: 

Duc


----------



## DerKapitulierte (7 Juli 2003)

*Rückzahlung*

Hallo Duc

Schade das Du noch nichts auf dem Konto hast,den gerade Du warst
mir zumindest moralisch eine Stütze 430 Euro mit schlechten gewissen
doch zu überweisen.

Ich hoffe Du hast die richtige Kontonr. und Bank angegeben.
Frau Blah,Blah hat mich ausdrücklich daraufhin gewiesen.

Sollte nichts kommen vielleicht hat Mitglied "Anna" eine Lösung.

Gruss Der Kapitulierte


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2003)

*Re: Rückzahlung*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Duc
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe Du hast die richtige Kontonr. und Bank angegeben.
> ...



na, zum ersten Punkt mache ich mir keine Sorgen


----------



## Duc (7 Juli 2003)

*Re: Rückzahlung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> DerKapitulierte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ops das war von mir (vergessen einzuloggen)
Duc


----------



## Duc (22 Juli 2003)

*Erstattung*

Zur Info:

Q1 hat gestern endlich überwiesen! Somit hat mich der "Spaß" also "nur" 55 statt 110 Euro gekostet, für eine Leistung, die ich nie erhalten habe (ok ok also bzw. nie gewollt habe)

(herzlichen Glückwünsch Anna!)  

(Irgendwie fehlt hier ein Smiley für "Prost" oder so?)


----------



## DerKapitulierte (22 Juli 2003)

*Q 1*

Hallo Duc !

Freut mich das auch Du Dein Geld hast,aber noch ne Frage hast Du es bis zu Intrium Inkasso kommen lassen ?

Ich hab zwar die Erstattung aber jetzt will Intrium noch 93 Euro Inkasso.

Gruss DerKapitulierte


----------



## Duc (22 Juli 2003)

*Re: Q 1*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du es bis zu Intrium Inkasso kommen lassen ?



Ne, ich habe vorher "gekniffen" und gezahlt


----------

